# Clamoroso: Italia fuori dai mondiali. Macedonia in finale.



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.

E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## alexxx19 (24 Marzo 2022)

Che vergogna


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Non c'è nulla di clamoroso


----------



## Milo (24 Marzo 2022)

Omamma….

assurdo…


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Lo abbiamo fatto in segno di protesta. Il mondiale in Qatar è stato pagato con il sangue degli operai morti


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.



Ora bisogna fare piazza pulita.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Marzo 2022)

L'Italia dei Dollar-men 
GODO


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2022)

Una nazionale mediocre, che ha fatto un grande miracolo un anno fa, ma che rimane mediocre. Ventura e Mancini possono avere tutte le colpe del mondo, ma abbiamo un attacco veramente osceno che più osceno non si può. E la situazione del paese riflette assolutamente questo risultato.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Ventura si starà segando a 3 mani.


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

si gode, la figc merita questo e pure di peggio.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

dove sono quelli che ridevano quando dicevo che dal girone di qualificazione andava licenziato mancini ?
si gongola per il rinnovo a vita come allenatore


----------



## Pungiglione (24 Marzo 2022)

Era abbastanza prevedibile ragazzi anche se pensavo almeno ad uno 0-0 lurido portato ai supplementari


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Avvisate Zizzo che l'Italia è fuori dal Mondiale. Non se ne sarà accorto perché spera nella partita di ritorno.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.



E' il calcio che segue tutta la società itagliana.

Siamo un paese avviato al fallimento in tutto. Tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


La degna fine per un movimento calcistico alla frutta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Marzo 2022)

Meglio cosi.

Rende piu semplice ignorare quel scempio nel caldo arabo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Jorginho ci è costato il mondiale.

Per i rigori sbagliati, e per quell'idiozia di adesso di chiamare il fallo invece di seguire il giocatore macedone e non lasciarlo coordinare.


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.



Ho tifato Italia, ma non riesco comunque a strapparmi i capelli per questa figuraccia.

Un bel bagno d'umiltà al calcio italiano e al popolo italiano in generale, che per un Europeo vinto andando avanti a rigori e supplementari ha alzato troppo la cresta: e la pasta asciutta, gli inglesi secondi, it's coming Rome... anche basta.

Giocatori valutati 50 mln che non riescono a vincere contro la Macedonia. Una bella doccia d'umiltà per tutti.


----------



## PANDA82 (24 Marzo 2022)

Dispiace per il calcio italiano, ma non per questa nazionale italiana di calcio..... 
Qui ci vuole una rivoluzione a tutti i livelli!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ahahahahahah mi caco addosso


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Ben gli sta...... Godo e non poco, che si dia inizio alla cadute di teste... Qui c'è da rifondare tutto fino ai campetti dei pulcini..

Dove sono finite le vere punte ?? In 15 anni non se ne vista più una


----------



## GP7 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ma Chiellini mica rideva prima di entrare?
Vergognatevi


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dove sono quelli che ridevano quando dicevo che dal girone di qualificazione andava licenziato mancini ?
> si gongola per il rinnovo a vita come allenatore



Credo che per Mancini sia arrivato il capolinea.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.



Ma come diavolo abbiamo fatto a vincere gli europei?!


----------



## Kaw (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Sinceramente non ho mai pensato che l'Italia si qualificasse ai mondiali, ma non battere la Macedonia ragazzi è davvero un'onta.
Il problema è che non segnamo proprio mai, motivo per il quale siamo arrivati ai playoff.
Jorginho ce l'ha sulla coscienza, incapace di segnare almeno uno di due rigori concessi.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Io lo dissi che l'Europeo vinto, sportivamente lo avremmo pagato a caro prezzo.


----------



## Solo (24 Marzo 2022)

Profonda amarezza, ma si era capito da come era finito il girone che ci eravamo incartati. 

Eterna riconoscenza per Mancini, ma dopo gli europei si è incartato pure lui. 

Il problema di fondo però rimane una squadra senza giocatori offensivi di livello, escluso Chiesa. Ed un sistema calcio completamente marcio. Che Gravina si dimetta o meno è indifferente. Il suo sostituto continuerà a fare le stessa cose per riformare il sistema: niente di niente.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, come avevo scritto prima della partita, forza Italia, ma non sono per nulla disperato per questa eliminazione.
Segno di degrado totale.

La mia più grossa preoccupazione, è che sarà un grigio autunno/inverno il prossimo.

Che cacchio fai per un mese a novembre senza ne campionato ne coppe ne mondiale????


----------



## UDG (24 Marzo 2022)

Questa nazionale rispecchia esattamente la Serie A italiana che è diventato un campionato osceno. Uno schifo totale, si meritano questo e altro


----------



## ilPresidente (24 Marzo 2022)

Gli darei 25M . Si di schiaffoni.
Dovrebbero giocare gratis i prossimi 10 anni questi scarsoni con i colori della nazionale. 
DoLLarumma punito dal karma mi fa godere.


----------



## Dexter (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Una squadra ed una federazione di pagliacci


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ora sotto con l'intervista di immobile

"i numeri parlano chiaro, non ho niente da dimostrare"


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' il calcio che segue tutta la società itagliana.
> 
> Siamo un paese avviato al fallimento in tutto. Tutto.


Ed è giusto che il sistema clientelare e marcio che c'è nel calcio italiano si becchi questo e altro.
Ora vediamo i fenomeni se mollano o fanno finta di nulla.
Comunque Jorginho inguardabile, è vuoto come tutti gli altri, nessuna voglia di vincere.
Giusto andare a casa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Comunque tra Irlanda del Nord e Macedonia abbiamo fatto 0 gol in 180 minuti.
Immobile, Berardi e compagnia fanno i fenomeni nella Lazietta o Sassuolo di turno in un campionato equiparabile più o meno a quello albanese, ma in nazionale contro giocatori normali di calcio sono semplicemente scandalosi.


----------



## cris (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Siam dei mediocri incredibili

immobile e insigne son dei paracarri

Mi chiedo come diamine abbiam vinto l europeo

va be… spiaze anche per il gol subito da donnarumma


----------



## 7vinte (24 Marzo 2022)

Sto piangendo, che vergogna


----------



## Miracle1980 (24 Marzo 2022)

Provo tanta vergogna. Gattuso prossimo CT?


----------



## First93 (24 Marzo 2022)

Forza Portoga... Ah no! Ahhaah


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Jorginho ci è costato il mondiale.
> 
> Per i rigori sbagliati, e per quell'idiozia di adesso di chiamare il fallo invece di seguire il giocatore macedone e non lasciarlo coordinare.


anche donnarumma, dalla papera che diede il pareggio alla bulgaria e venne fatto giocare pur da panchinaro al psg
perchè un allenatore senza palle ma elogiato dallo storytelling


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Che goduria...!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo, che vergogna


A me è dispiaciuto di più 4 anni fa, ora non me ne frega proprio nulla, questa federazione si merita di rimanere fuori dai mondiali per altri 50 anni.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Marzo 2022)

Che vergogna


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


D'accordo sul fatto che sia il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano. Rende ancora più grave il fatto che siamo campioni d'Europa in carica (lol). Che cessi, tutti quanti.


----------



## kekkopot (24 Marzo 2022)

@SoloMVB starà facendo i caroselli.
Forza Portogallo


----------



## 7vinte (24 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo almeno ciò serva a una riforma radicale


----------



## Viulento (24 Marzo 2022)

tutto molto bello, peccato che in nostro putrido sistema calcio non cambiera' per nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Potere dei gufi, anche quelli silenziosi, clamoroso 

Tutti così per ogni partita dell'inter.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

2014 ultimo mondiale 2026 FORSE il prossimo.
12 anni e nel 2017 dicevamo: "8 anni tra un mondiale e l'altro sono assurdi".
Eccoci.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

guarda il verme gobbo che spera in mancini

"dobbiamo ripartire spero con il mister"

no, tu e il mancio andate alla bocciofila torinese


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

AHHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHHAHHHHA CASAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Dispiace per l'Italia ma se non segni contro la Macedonia del Nord non meriti certo di andare al Mondiale.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Tanto a prendere per il culo Ventura, e invece...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> 2014 ultimo mondiale 2026 FORSE il prossimo.
> 12 anni e nel 2017 dicevamo: "8 anni tra un mondiale e l'altro sono assurdi".
> Eccoci.


Speriamo che fra 4 anni Immobile, Insigne, Berardi e compagnia abbiano smesso di giocare a calcio, altrimenti ai mondiali ci torneremo nel 2034.


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Chiellini parla di un'ottima partita, dicendo che è mancato solo il gol.

Peccato che a calcio per vincere bisogna segnare, non solo tirare a casa da 30 metri o farsi rimpallare tiri dentro l'area.

Abbiamo tirato tantissimo ma oggettivamente il loro portiere ha avuto poco lavoro.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> @SoloMVB starà facendo i caroselli.
> Forza Portogallo


Chi ama lo sport non può tifare per la nazionale di un sistema,ovvio che sto festeggiando,per me è come rivivere Manchester 2003.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Il lanciano non esiste ma forse da stasera non esiste nemmeno il sistema. 

Aprite gli occhi pagliacci.
Avete ucciso un movimento calcistico. 

Gravina , apri un'inchiesta su te stesso ora .


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

quando accade di vincere qualcosa di grosso (mondiale/europeo), solitamente poi si sbraca (per appagamento penso) e si fanno queste figure vergognose. 

azzerare tutto, salutare i vari senatori, e ripartire da quelli più giovani e promuovere i migliori dell'under 21.

e salutare mancini, che ormai è a fine ciclo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Marzo 2022)

Che schifo


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Chiellini parla di un'ottima partita, dicendo che è mancato solo il gol.
> 
> Peccato che a calcio per vincere bisogna segnare, non solo tirare a casa da 30 metri o farsi rimpallare tiri dentro l'area.
> 
> Abbiamo tirato tantissimo ma oggettivamente il loro portiere ha avuto poco lavoro.


Giornalista sportivo serio: "Mi ricordi una parata del portiere macedone?"

Ma no, bisogna fare i pagliacci fino in fondo.


----------



## IDRIVE (24 Marzo 2022)

Ora, non voglio fare l'avvocato di Ventura, ma questa eliminazione è assolutamente più grave. Ventura si ritrovò in un girone dove già dal sorteggio si sapeva che saremmo arrivati secondi e che avremmo dovuto giocarcela al play-off, perchè quella Spagna era ingiocabile. Agli spareggi perdemmo in Svezia con un autogol, prendemmo un palo, e al ritorno la palla non voleva entrare. L'eliminazione di quest'anno ha del clamoroso: girone abbordabilissimo, dove non siamo riusciti a segnare contro una squadra come la Bulgaria pur tirando più di 20 volte in porta, negli scontri diretti con la Svizzera ci hanno dato un rigore all'andata e uno al ritorno e siamo riusciti a sbagliarli entrambi. Facciamo uno spareggio con una squadra valida per la nostra serie B e non la buttiamo dentro, ma per favore...per tutte queste mancanze e un'eliminazione SACROSANTA.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che fra 4 anni Immobile, Insigne, Berardi e compagnia abbiano smesso di giocare a calcio, altrimenti ai mondiali ci torneremo nel 2034.




Ci torniamo se li ospitiamo.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Criscitiello:

"Un mese magico non cancella un percorso fallimentare. Mancini e Gravina devono dimettersi prima delle 24 di oggi. Il fallimento è totale. Dalle convocazioni alla gestione. In una Nazionale con più brasiliani che italiani merita di stare a casa. Grazie Mancini"*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il lanciano non esiste ma forse da stasera non esiste nemmeno il sistema.
> 
> Aprite gli occhi pagliacci.
> Avete ucciso un movimento calcistico.
> ...


Per me siamo contenti per il traditore in porta, per un buon 95%


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo che fra 4 anni Immobile, Insigne, Berardi e compagnia abbiano smesso di giocare a calcio, altrimenti ai mondiali ci torneremo nel 2034.


Io sono l'hater n° 1 di Immobile e Insigne, sono per me scarsissimi, inguardabili.
Per me vedere uscire questa Italia stasera con quei 2 in campo 60-70 minuti è normale, speriamo di aver visto tutto e che si tolgano dalle palle.
Intanto godiamoci il Milan va che nel 2017 noi eravamo messi da cani.
Mi aspetto le dimissioni di Mancini e Gravina, troppo facile prendersela con Ventura e parlare di partita storta, devi andare a casa, non te la cavi con l'attivismo e le sciocchezze.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello:
> 
> "Un mese magico non cancella un percorso fallimentare. Mancini e Gravina devono dimettersi prima delle 24 di oggi. Il fallimento è totale. Dalle convocazioni alla gestione. In una Nazionale con più brasiliani che italiani merita di stare a casa. Grazie Mancini"*



Come dargli torto.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello:
> 
> "Un mese magico non cancella un percorso fallimentare. Mancini e Gravina devono dimettersi prima delle 24 di oggi. Il fallimento è totale. Dalle convocazioni alla gestione. In una Nazionale con più brasiliani che italiani merita di stare a casa. Grazie Mancini"*



Inchiesta parlamentare del PD?


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Provo solo imbarazzo e vergogna per loro, peggio di così non avrebbero potuto fare.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto piangendo, che vergogna



Ma piangere per cosa, per questa banda di raccattati?

Per una squadraccia che è personificazione di un sistema nauseante, stramarcio e corrotto?

Vogliti bene, amico, non piangere. La Nazionale la si tifa quando ci si sente rappresentati con orgoglio.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ora, non voglio fare l'avvocato di Ventura, ma questa eliminazione è assolutamente più grave.


assolutamente, è così
soprattutto la presunzione non ha insegnato niente e da settembre si è sottovalutato il girone pensando sempre di farcela con prestazioni mediocri


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Unico campione di quelli scesi in campo è Verratti. Ha messo una vagonata di palle ai tre inetti davanti...ma non è neanche colpa loro. Quello sono, dei mediocri. Anche all'europeo a parte qualche gol spettacolare siamo andati avanti a botte di fondoschiena. Non riconoscerlo è stato un errore. E si è insistito con questi mediocri. Detto ciò contro una squadra del livello della macedonia non si può perdere una partita cosi decisiva


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2022)

Nulla di strano.

Se la squadra principale è marcia fino al midollo, con un sistema vomitevole alle spalle, una federazione col suo presidente che ne protegge le porcherie e ruberie ed i giornalisti che giustificano tutto si hanno questi risultati.

Ricordo solo un fatto: da 10 anni Milan e Inter tentano disperatamente di costruire uno stadio nuovo e “stranamente” non ci riescono. Invece i gobbi l’hanno fatto in pochi anni addirittura dopo aver demolito uno stadio costruito da meno di 20 anni. Ma è solo un caso


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque, come avevo scritto prima della partita, forza Italia, ma non sono per nulla disperato per questa eliminazione.
> Segno di degrado totale.
> 
> La mia più grossa preoccupazione, è che sarà un grigio autunno/inverno il prossimo.
> ...



Vai a sciare, c'è altro oltre al calcio.. oppure tifi per un altra nazione


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Che si inventerà quel marcio di Gravina per mantenersi saldo alla poltrona?


----------



## hiei87 (24 Marzo 2022)

Avete visto? Dicevano che l'Italia non ha una politica estera autonoma, e invece abbiamo deciso di boicottare i mondiali in Qatar. Bravi ragazzi!


----------



## cris (24 Marzo 2022)

Attaccanti imbarazzanti comunque, era abbastanza chiaro che con sti cessi nel reparto offensivo non si potesse andar avanti. Ma come ci siam ridotti?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Sarà felice minkiarumma che chiude il prossimo mondiale da imbattuto e con 7 clean sheet consecutivi. 
Record top immondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Ban per il primo che vuole Berardi al Milan


----------



## JoKeR (24 Marzo 2022)

Giusta la vittoria dell’europeo dopo un ottimo percorso, anche se con partite vinte solo ai rigori.
Ma…. In molti dicevamo che era solo un exploit e che i valori del calcio itagliota sono pari a 0.
In molti dicevamo che questa nazionale è scarsa, molto scarsa..


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)

Forza Portog...anzi no!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Questa nazionale è lo specchio del campionato così come i tifosi gobbi sono lo specchio del paese Italia,a casaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

Quote partita:
1.18 7.50 16.00

Onore agli amici della Macedonia del nord!

Goduria ANCESTRALE per Dollarman, dopo l'uscita dalla champions continua la magia, anzi questa è veramente una botta notevolissima, di quelle che spostano la carriera; nell'arco di una carriera non sono molti i mondiali a cui puoi partecipare.
C'è davvero della giustizia in questa FIGURACCIA STORICA EPOCALE.

Mi spiace per gli italiani che speravano di tifare la nazionale ai mondiali.


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giornalista sportivo serio: "Mi ricordi una parata del portiere macedone?"
> 
> Ma no, bisogna fare i pagliacci fino in fondo.



Difendere l'indifendibile invece che fare mea culpa, atteggiamento da piccoli sportivi e piccoli uomini.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello:
> 
> "Un mese magico non cancella un percorso fallimentare. Mancini e Gravina devono dimettersi prima delle 24 di oggi. Il fallimento è totale. Dalle convocazioni alla gestione. In una Nazionale con più brasiliani che italiani merita di stare a casa. Grazie Mancini"*


I più scaltri avevano notato l'impanicamento del Mancio già al tempo in cui si fiondò su robaccia brasiliana, Luiz, Joao, ma anche Ibanez ricordo.
Niente di nuovo, sapeva di essere alla fine della corsa, di essersi giocato la qualificazione perché sbronzo per mesi, rigori sbagliati, attaccanti scarsi, tutto nel calderone, ma ora deve andare a casa, la musica è finita, via anche Gravina, che parla parla solo per rimanere in sella e fare il figo futurista.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ban per il primo che vuole Berardi al Milan


Altra pippa indegna che fa il fenomeno contro il nulla, poi quando vai a bussare dalle parti dello Scansuolo ti sparano tipo 40 milioni di euro per un paio di gol contro la Salernitana o il Genoa.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Sentite? Sentite? "Non è bastato un ispirato Berardi"

NO!! DEVI DIRE CHE BERARDI HA FATTO PIETA'!!! IL GOL MANGIATO CON TUTTA LA PORTA LIBERA!!!!


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ban per il primo che vuole Berardi al Milan


ed era pure ispirato secondo il telecronista RAI. Quale ispirazione non so


----------



## ARKANA (24 Marzo 2022)

Spero che questa partita serva ad aprire gli occhi pure su quella pippa di berardi, 5 nitide occasioni da gol (tra cui una letteralmente a porta vuota) tutte sbagliate, 35 milioni di calci in cù altro che milioni di euro


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Bel tiro, ma un portiere TOP non può non prenderla


----------



## GP7 (24 Marzo 2022)

Ops.. Di Gennaro ha detto che Donnarumma poteva anche arrivarci.. ahi ahi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> ed era pure ispirato secondo il telecronista RAI. Quale ispirazione non so


L'unica cosa che si è i-n-spirato il telecronista è mezzo chilo di bamba.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Non si è dovuto nemmeno scomodare il Portogallo, è bastata la Macedonia che ora prenderà sberle da CR7 e compagni 

Quando convochi Locatelli con il Covid e Bonucci rotto... ah vero... sono della Juventus, altrimenti non possono fare gli spot della FIAT in TV 

Ora potranno fare gli SPOT di Cervino 2022 mentre Leao andrà al mondiale e Donnarumma andrà al mare


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Spero che questa partita serva ad aprire gli occhi pure su quella pippa di berardi, 5 nitide occasioni da gol (tra cui una letteralmente a porta vuota) tutte sbagliate, 35 milioni di calci in cù altro che milioni di euro



Premesso che oggi (con la bassissima qualità del calcio odierno) la forbice tra giocare in un piccolo ed in un "grande" club si è abbassata notevolmente, questo è e resta un "fenomeno" da Scansuolo. Alla larga. Ma non penso che Maldini si faccia infinocchiare.


----------



## zamp2010 (24 Marzo 2022)

Tutto colpa di Mancini.
E con Berardi e Immobile non vai da nessuna parte, per chi vuole Berardi al Milan. Questo e il giocatore che vedrai...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Che vergogna.. Che pietà..
Un'intera generazione che non ha giocato nemmeno un mondiale.. Assurdo..
12 anni senza giocare un mondiale..


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

insigne firma un contratto per smettere con il calcio europeo preferendo i soldi

qualunque tifoso del calcio comprende che ha smesso anche con la nazionale, senza motivazioni

per mancini titolarissimo numero dieci, ciondola nel campo ogni partita


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2022)

Il calcio italiano in mano agli ovini, Lotito e Marotta. Cosa può andare storto?


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non si è dovuto nemmeno scomodare il Portogallo, è bastata la Macedonia che ora prenderà sberle da CR7 e compagni



Il solo Cristina gliene segnerà 4-5.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

immagino davidino calabria in questo momento. 

cmq è la volta buona che si fa un bel repulisti: via tutto il blocco juve chiellini, bonucci per limiti di età, via gli immobile, via tutta sta gente.


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?


----------



## PANDA82 (24 Marzo 2022)

E c è chi si chiede perché non prendiamo calciatori italiani...... 
Stasera hanno avuto risposta!!!


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che vergogna.. Che pietà..
> Un'intera generazione che non ha giocato nemmeno un mondiale.. Assurdo..
> 12 anni senza giocare un mondiale..



Facciamo 16: 2010-2026.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> immagino davidino calabria in questo momento.
> 
> cmq è la volta buona che si fa un bel repulisti: via tutto il blocco juve chiellini, bonucci per limiti di età, via gli immobile, via tutta sta gente.


Ma che repulisti vuoi fare... Mancini esonerato, Gravina rimane la è siamo al terzo tempo, come all'Opera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?



Diciamo che ha fatto... il Donnarumma.

Inutile, sopravvalutato e che si fa infinocchiare al primo tiro.


----------



## Milo (24 Marzo 2022)

Io non godo niente, sono nero. Io a dicembre non vedo la serie a e volevo rifare la mia nazionale!! Ma come si fa???? Ma non ci voglio credere!!


----------



## Kayl (24 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che si è i-n-spirato il telecronista è mezzo chilo di bamba.


beato lui.

Donnarumma comunque fece una boiata simile paro paro anni fa con noi, tiro parabilissimo dalla linea del limite dell'area, lui non fa un passo laterale pur avendone tutto il tempo, si sdraia tardi e prende gol. Se il tiro fosse stato al doppio della velocità l'avrebbe preso, ma Donnarumma quando ha tempo di pensare è come un eiaculatore precoce alla prima occasione di fare una cosa a tre: finisce prima che se ne accorga.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

e ora vediamo nei prossimi giorni se escono i nomi dei contagiati covid tra i giocatori non convocati
per sapere se sia covid davvero o scelta tecnica, perchè se non fossero positivi al covid certi giocatori andrebbe impalato


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Si facessero un esame di coscienza anche chi idolatra e innalza a "eh, può vincere il Pallone d'Oro, eheh" gente che segna rigori (quando li segna) e si limita a fare passaggetti. Per non parlare di quelli che dopo 5 partite buone "vale 40/50/60 milioni".


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?


Ma no, tiro forte a fil di palo. Se la pari fai un miracolo, se non la pari ci sta.


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?



No. Ma ha preso un tiro e un gol.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Il solo Cristina gliene segnerà 4-5.


E pensare che solo 10 anni fa ci si lamentava di Totti, Del Piero... felice che la mia nazionale non venga rappresentata al mondiale da questa gente.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Tutto colpa di Mancini.
> E con Berardi e Immobile non vai da nessuna parte, per chi vuole Berardi al Milan. Questo e il giocatore che vedrai...


Berardi oggi non ha segnato ma è stato l'unico che è andato vicino al gol, i suoi compagni di reparto si sono fatti murare tutti i tiri, avulsi dal gioco, inutili, Insigne poi era da mandare sulla luna già a luglio, è bollitissimo, come Immobile, sono ciarpame e Mancini doveva capirlo prima, invece si è affidato a loro perché hanno "esperienza", così come ha fatto durante le qualificazioni che si è giocato delle partite per dare il premio ai reduci dalla vittoria.
Poi sì ha fatto schifo, ma forse meglio così, noi abbiamo ben di peggio e Berardi con altri giocatori può essere molto più decisivo, l'ho scritto anche durante la partita, Berardi si è mangiato dei gol ma gli altri nemmeno ci sono andati vicini.
Non vale 35 mln ma magari 20 pippi li prendono, si è sicuramente svalutato, nonostante una stagione top top.
Vogliamo parlare di Barella? ahahahah 80 mln, ma dove, oggi voto 3.
Jorginho male, è vuoto, Verratti bene ma ha giocato da solo.
Migliore in campo Florenzi 6, Emerson è ciarpame, Mancini che ho al fanta una tragedia vivente.
Un allenatore così deve andare a casa, punto.


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ha fatto... il Donnarumma.
> 
> Inutile, sopravvalutato e che si fa infinocchiare al primo tiro.



Quindi non hanno tirato in porta per tutta la partita e al primo vero tiro hanno fatto gol?

Classico


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Facciamo 16: 2010-2026.


Tra 2010 e 2014 non so cosa sia stato peggio..
Dal 2006 abbiamo rimediato solo figuracce.. Inspiegabilmente agli europei invece facciamo sempre bene.. Mah


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Marzo 2022)

Immobile è veramente indegno, avrà fatto pure 500 gol ma 3/4 sono su rigore o a porta vuota, giocatore scandaloso.
Roba da far rimpiangere Balotelli.


----------



## Mika (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Quindi non hanno tirato in porta per tutta la partita e al primo vero tiro hanno fatto gol?
> 
> Classico


Esatto. Tiro da 30 metri e non ci è arrivato... e non era nemmeno potente come tiro... ma lui si butta sempre sulla linea di porta, se si buttava verso il pallone la prendeva.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Quote partita:
> 1.18 7.50 16.00
> 
> Onore agli amici della Macedonia del nord!
> ...


A me invece non dispiace affatto,ma per nessuno. Chi tifa per mancini,colluso con i moggi e la Gea,chi tifa per una federazione sponsorizzata fiat,chi tifa per il sistema non potrà mai avere il mio appoggio.*FORZA MILAN SOLTANTO.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Marzo 2022)

Donnarumma è un infame ma la partita, onestamente, non l'abbiamo persa per colpa sua.


----------



## Zenos (24 Marzo 2022)




----------



## kYMERA (24 Marzo 2022)

ridicoli


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma no, tiro forte a fil di palo. Se la pari fai un miracolo, se non la pari ci sta.


Maignan ci arrivava in scioltezza.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ban per il primo che vuole Berardi al Milan



Pago io il Sassuolo per tenerselo


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E pensare che solo 10 anni fa ci si lamentava di Totti, Del Piero... felice che la mia nazionale non venga rappresentata al mondiale da questa gente.



Sacchi e Maldini che dovevano scegliere tra Totti, Del Piero (pre infortunio) Baggio e Zola....

Oggi deve scegliere tra Berardi, Insigne e Raspadori...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Credo che quello che abbia preso malissimo questa eliminazione sia Vialli. Avesse potuto sarebbe sceso lui in campo


----------



## UDG (24 Marzo 2022)

Il caso Suarez, il caso plusvalenze, il caso falso in bilancio e adesso l'eliminazione dai mondiali, questa è l'Italia voluta dal sistema Juve


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?


Papera no, ma poteva prenderla


----------



## mandraghe (24 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tra 2010 e 2014 non so cosa sia stato peggio..
> Dal 2006 abbiamo rimediato solo figuracce.. Inspiegabilmente agli europei invece facciamo sempre bene.. Mah



Avevo rimosso il 2014. Quello con Brandelli che per giustificare la figuraccia scaricò tutto su Balotelli. Ovviamente spalleggiato dai senatori gobbi.


----------



## danjr (24 Marzo 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Immobile è veramente indegno, avrà fatto pure 500 gol ma 3/4 sono su rigore o a porta vuota, giocatore scandaloso.
> Roba da far rimpiangere Balotelli.


Con Balotelli stasera un gol lo avremmo fatto… ma anche con luca toni nelle condizioni di adesso


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

*I'M AC MILAN.*


----------



## mabadi (24 Marzo 2022)

sportmediaset ha dato 6 a Donnarumma......


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Marzo 2022)

Che figura di mxxxx.
Che immane figura di mxxx


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A me invece non dispiace affatto,ma per nessuno. Chi tifa per mancini,colluso con i moggi e la Gea,chi tifa per una federazione sponsorizzata fiat,chi tifa per il sistema non potrà mai avere il mio appoggio.*FORZA MILAN SOLTANTO.*


Guarda sfondi una porta già apertissima con me 
Ho tifato per gli amici macedoni per tutta la partita. Davvero impossibile per me tifare certa gente

Per italiani intendevo giusto le persone (alcune non tutte) che non seguono il calcio, ma giunti ai mondiali organizzano serate e si divertono un po'


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Che sia chiaro. Il girone di qualificazione vedeva, oltre l'Italia, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord, Lituania e Bulgaria.

Questo girone doveva essere vinto ALMENO con 3 partite di anticipo. Non solo non ci riesci, ma ti fai buttare fuori DALLA MACEDONIA DEL NORD.

Ergo, tu meriti di non andarci ai Mondiali. Non si parli di "ingiustiziaaaahh!!" "che sfortunaaahhh!! "la palla non voleva entrareeeeh!!"


----------



## mabadi (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maignan ci arrivava in scioltezza.


Anche Buffon e Sirigu. Paperin non saprei


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Guarda sfondi una porta già apertissima con me
> Ho tifato per gli amici macedoni per tutta la partita. Davvero impossibile per me tifare certa gente
> 
> Per italiani intendevo giusto le persone (alcune non tutte) che non seguono il calcio, ma giunti ai mondiali organizzano serate e si divertono un po'


E a novembre potranno divertirsi davanti al camino con un piatto di caldarroste


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Marzo 2022)

Ve l'ho sempre detto che Immobile è uno dei peggiori attaccanti della storia della vostra nazionale. Un pippone assurdo!


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non ho guardato la partita, Donnarumma ha fatto un altra Paperissima ?



Mettiamola così: era un bel tiro, angolato, un portiere normale non ci sarebbe arrivato, ma il fenomeno che ci ha fatto vincere l'Europeo e che dovrebbe essere uno dei migliori portieri al mondo(a chiacchiere, ovviamente), dovrebbe prenderlo, non farsi infinocchiare al 91esimo.


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> E a novembre potranno divertirsi davanti al camino con un piatto di caldarroste


Per quanto sei euforico, potresti cullare un neonato


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Ve l'ho sempre detto che Immobile è uno dei peggiori attaccanti della storia della vostra nazionale. Un pippone assurdo!


Tu pensa che quando dicevo , anni fa , che non sa calciare di collo mi si prendeva in giro...


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Marzo 2022)

Una domanda: i giocatori tornano a casa o dovranno organizzare un'amichevole in extremis?


----------



## admin (24 Marzo 2022)

Madonna che ignoranza sto Verratti.

E' tipo Di Natale


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Marzo 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Per quanto sei euforico, potresti cullare un neonato


Lo sono sempre quando va di traverso a chi orbita intorno al sistema gobbo.Ho smesso di tifare per questa maglia nel 2002,quando i media schiavi diedero contro Maldini per il golden gol subito dalla Corea.Ho solo una maglia io,e il colore non è l'azzurro.


----------



## jumpy65 (24 Marzo 2022)

32 tiri e solo 5 in porta. Non ricordo paratone del portiere. Questi tre occasioni una salvata da florenzi una parata da topo e un tiro da 25 metri che entra all'angolino. Partita inconcepibile. Salvo solo Verratti...il resto o amebe in campo o giocatori proprio di livello inadeguato


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro. Il girone di qualificazione vedeva, oltre l'Italia, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord, Lituania e Bulgaria.
> 
> Questo girone doveva essere vinto ALMENO con 3 partite di anticipo. Non solo non ci riesci, ma ti fai buttare fuori DALLA MACEDONIA DEL NORD.
> 
> Ergo, tu meriti di non andarci ai Mondiali. Non si parli di "ingiustiziaaaahh!!" "che sfortunaaahhh!! "la palla non voleva entrareeeeh!!"


il pallone d'oro a furor di popolo jorginho con i suoi rigori sbagliati e il suo saltello della minghia ci ha condannati. 

questo qua è un altro da cacciare a pedate nel culo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2022)

Il movimento calcistico italiano va ricostruito dalle fondamenta ma bisogna mettere l'uomo prima di ogni cosa. 

Senza valori si va da nessuna parte. 

Io son felice sia andata a finire così perché non mi ci rivedo.
Tifare Donnarumma poi...
Ma per favore..


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

nessuno a rai sport ha avuto le palle di chiedere le dimissioni di mancini


----------



## Igniorante (24 Marzo 2022)

Cosa vuoi che succeda quando vai in giro con Ciro Immobile


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il pallone d'oro a furor di popolo jorginho con i suoi rigori sbagliati e il suo saltello della minghia ci ha condannati.
> 
> questo qua è un altro da cacciare a pedate nel culo.


Buona parte della colpa ce l'hanno anche i media che ormai esaltano chiunque PER NULLA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2022)

Ho scoperto solo ora che c'è Italia-Turchia?

Ahahaha ma a che serve? Che regolamento è?


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Chissà se Donnarumma stavolta ha capito che siamo usciti o meno.


----------



## RickyB83 (24 Marzo 2022)

Con tutto il male che gli voglio.. Non è colpa di dollarumma.. Attacco sterile. Scelte sbagliate di mancini e sistema di gioco con compatibile con i giocatori a disposizione. Giocatori fuori forma in campo e soprattutto convocati a discapito di altri


----------



## Gamma (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto solo ora che c'è Italia-Turchia?
> 
> Ahahaha ma a che serve? Che regolamento è?



Adesso chiameranno Calabria.


----------



## Raryof (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro. Il girone di qualificazione vedeva, oltre l'Italia, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord, Lituania e Bulgaria.
> 
> Questo girone doveva essere vinto ALMENO con 3 partite di anticipo. Non solo non ci riesci, ma ti fai buttare fuori DALLA MACEDONIA DEL NORD.
> 
> Ergo, tu meriti di non andarci ai Mondiali. Non si parli di "ingiustiziaaaahh!!" "che sfortunaaahhh!! "la palla non voleva entrareeeeh!!"


Adesso ci si diverte perché qualcuno invece vorrà rimanere in sella.
Sulla gazza dagli articoli pare che si sia persa un'amichevole qualunque, not bad.
Comunque da questo 2021 poi diventato 2022 non mi aspettavo una grande Italia, mi aspettavo questo, il sistema che muore sempre più per colpa del suo marcio interno che non riesce quindi a rinnovarsi, il Mancio è andato a casa come sono andati a casa subito gli ex che hanno vinto qualcosa e si sono bruciati quasi subito, ma almeno un tempo le qualficazioni le beccavamo molto prima invece oggi ci facciamo fuori da soli, per colpa del clientelismo e della scarsa programmazione che c'è nel calcio italiano oggi, figuriamoci dopo aver vinto un trofeo, ZERO puro, siamo fortissimi, non si cambia nulla, mangiamo con le cerimonie.
Il sistema Italia ha fallito sotto tutti gli aspetti e lo ha fatto dopo un 2021 di canti del cigno continui, è sempre così eh, altro che pil in crescita, altro che grande Italia, questo sono e la classe dirigente la deve prendere in faccia per bene la sberla tanto non cambierà comunque nulla, fino al degrado più totale, economico e sportivo, perché adesso verranno fuori altri cuori di leone, vedrete, fino al commissariamento dello sport pure e all'accettazione del degrado, del non qualificarsi al mondiale o magari all'europeo.
Così la società così lo sport, ma noi rispetto agli altri abbiamo una classe dirigente che pensa al proprio orticello e se in politica ci sono i banchieri qui ci sono gli attivisti, tu guardi la partita stasera e ti cucchi ogni tanto il messaggio di solidarietà "lotta alle disuguaglianze" di cui magari ti frega 0, ma allora cosa sto guardando? lo spettacolo dei buoni?
Questo calcio non è più calcio, almeno un tempo c'era la passione, oggi guardate qui, mezza Italia ha tifato contro e vi spiega pure bene il perché, lo sport è stato trasformato e a noi, generalmente, è rimasta solo la passione per la maglia, per il Milan che non è mai piaciuto ai piani alti, squalifiche ma anche per quanto riguarda le convocazioni, i clientelismi, i conflitti di interesse e ovviamente lo stadio che non s'ha da fare.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il movimento calcistico italiano va ricostruito dalle fondamenta ma bisogna mettere l'uomo prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Senza valori si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...


A me dispiace sinceramente, anche se non mi riconosco in questa Italia la tifo perché sono comunque italiano a prescindere. Però sono d’accordo con te, manca professionalità e valori.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il movimento calcistico italiano va ricostruito dalle fondamenta ma bisogna mettere l'uomo prima di ogni cosa.
> 
> Senza valori si va da nessuna parte.
> 
> ...


A me dispiace sinceramente, anche se non mi riconosco in questa Italia la tifo perché sono comunque italiano a prescindere. Però sono d’accordo con te, manca professionalità e valori.


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

svezia vince ai supplementari, mai una gioia


----------



## ARKANA (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto solo ora che c'è Italia-Turchia?
> 
> Ahahaha ma a che serve? Che regolamento è?


Onestamente non lo sapevo neanche io, spero solo che non facciano giocare tonali e florenzi, ci manca solo che si infortunino in una partita inutile


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Con tutto il male che gli voglio.. Non è colpa di dollarumma.. Attacco sterile. Scelte sbagliate di mancini e sistema di gioco con compatibile con i giocatori a disposizione. Giocatori fuori forma in campo e soprattutto convocati a discapito di altri


È colpa di tutti ma quel tiro lo devi parare e si va ai supplementari porca vacca!!


----------



## chicagousait (24 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho scoperto solo ora che c'è Italia-Turchia?
> 
> Ahahaha ma a che serve? Che regolamento è?


Avrebbero potuto rifiutarsi di giocare come aveva comunicato il Portogallo alla Fifa. E invece no, si fanno pure sto viaggetto in Turchia


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Maignan ci arrivava in scioltezza.


magari sì, ma non è un gol la cui responsabilità può essere addossata al portiere. capisco che ce l'abbiamo contro donnarumma, però c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Marzo 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Onestamente non lo sapevo neanche io, spero solo che non facciano giocare tonali e florenzi, ci manca solo che si infortunino in una partita inutile


Oh no amico, giocheranno invece. O almeno sicuramente Tonali si farà 90 minuti. E i titolari di mafiosi e Inter in panchina a riposarsi. Clientelismo fino in fondo.


----------



## Giek (24 Marzo 2022)

È lo specchio di un movimento fallito da parecchi anni ormai. La sculata degli Europei è roba estemporanea. Basti guardare i risultati delle squadre italiane nelle coppe Europee. Il calcio italiano, i club italiani sono ormai ai margini dell’impero. Non c’è uno straccio di progetto per rilanciare il movimento, sempre gli stessi banditi, sempre a difendere i propri interessi e il proprio orticello. Mai si pensa che, rilanciando il movimento, tutti ne beneficerebbero. La lungimiranza non è di casa qui in Italia. E non parlo solo di calcio


----------



## JoKeR (24 Marzo 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che sia chiaro. Il girone di qualificazione vedeva, oltre l'Italia, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord, Lituania e Bulgaria.
> 
> Questo girone doveva essere vinto ALMENO con 3 partite di anticipo. Non solo non ci riesci, ma ti fai buttare fuori DALLA MACEDONIA DEL NORD.
> 
> Ergo, tu meriti di non andarci ai Mondiali. Non si parli di "ingiustiziaaaahh!!" "che sfortunaaahhh!! "la palla non voleva entrareeeeh!!"


E io che mi ero convinto che il pallone d’oro di Messi fosse una ingiustizia verso Zizzo e Jorginho e non verso Lewa.
E io che mi ero convinto che l’Inter fosse uscita dal Liverpool solo per l’ovviamentr ingiusta squalifica di Barella.


----------



## Antokkmilan (24 Marzo 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> magari sì, ma non è un gol la cui responsabilità può essere addossata al portiere. capisco che ce l'abbiamo contro donnarumma, però c'è un limite a tutto.


Ma quel tiro lo devi prendere dai


----------



## Riccardo88 (24 Marzo 2022)

Sempre sostenuto durante gli europei che abbiamo vinto di culo e per merito di Chiesa, l'unico lì davanti capace di combinare qualcosa.
La nazione intera invece era a valorizzare il Dollarman, che rigori parati a parte, è il simbolo del declino morale e tecnico della nostra nazione. 
Uno dei giorni più tristi del calcio italiano.


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Marzo 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Ma quel tiro lo devi prendere dai


Tiro forte, nell'angolino, che sbatte anche sul terreno prima di entrare... Ok, magari poteva fare un passo avanti e chiudere lo specchio, ma onestamente se entra non è colpa del portiere. Il portiere può fare il miracolo ma se non lo fa non è automaticamente colpa sua.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che quando dicevo , anni fa , che non sa calciare di collo mi si prendeva in giro...


Egregio diavoloINme io me lo ricordo benissimo, in effeti ne parlavamo insieme ! ovviamente  
Non sa calciare di collo pieno perché è scarsissimo tecnicamente. Chi calcia come lui col piatto lo fa perché non ha fiducia nel colpire la sfera e non parliamo neanche di calciare con l'esterno del piede.  L'esterno del piede questo sconosciuto

Quando penso a calciare di collo pieno penso sempre a Van Basten, Batistuta Papin o quel perdazzuro di Matthaus.


----------



## bmb (24 Marzo 2022)

È vero che non puoi presentarti con medioman come Mancini, Palmieri, Raspadori o Joao Pedro. È vero anche che Immobile segna solo in Italia e su rigore. È vero che Berardi e molti altri giocatori non hanno la minima esperienza internazionale e che Insigne é un ex giocatore, ammesso che lo sia mai stato un giocatore. 

Ma date tutte queste premesse rimane il punto più basso della storia della nazionale di calcio italiana.


----------



## Pit96 (24 Marzo 2022)

Delusione. Tutti a dire Forza Portogallo e poi usciamo con la Macedonia... Non c'è neanche gusto 
E delusione perché mi sono addormentato e non sono riuscito a vedere il momento del gol 
Ma soddisfatto di questa uscita, avrei voluto vedere le facce dei vari Chiellini, Dollarumma, Bonucci, De Scoglio... 
Mi spiace solo per Tonali 
Per il resto... Solo forza Milan


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Strameritato, sistema calcio italiano malato da anni, povertà assoluta di talenti, l'europeo aveva nascosto solo la polvere sotto il tappeto per un bel lavoro di Mancini (che poi però ha sbroccato anche lui dopo il successo), gli errori avversari e qualche episodio. Colpe di Mancini poche ma a questo punto bisogna riconoscere che parte della m. gettata a Ventura era immeritata


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Marzo 2022)

Che degrado ragazzi, eliminazione incommentabile


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

ora leggo l'intervista a Gravina

riassunto

1)Mancini confermato "Ha un impegno con la nazionale"

2)Gravina rimane saldissimo "Ho ancora tante energie"

3)è colpa del turno di campionato non rinviato "Solo un giorno per preparare la gara"


e da radiogiullare è tutto


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

*Caressa scatenato:*
*
"Oggi hanno giocato più per merito di riconoscenza che di stato di forma.
Chiunque si dimetterebbe dopo questa sera, nello sport contano i risultati purtroppo.*
* Lui è il responsabile del gruppo e ha fallito."*


----------



## Andris (24 Marzo 2022)

una delle rare volte in cui sottoscrivo in pieno le parole di caressa


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Marzo 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> È vero che non puoi presentarti con medioman come Mancini, Palmieri, Raspadori o Joao Pedro. È vero anche che Immobile segna solo in Italia e su rigore. È vero che Berardi e molti altri giocatori non hanno la minima esperienza internazionale e che Insigne é un ex giocatore, ammesso che lo sia mai stato un giocatore.
> 
> Ma date tutte queste premesse rimane il punto più basso della storia della nazionale di calcio italiana.


Concordo. Si sta parlando troppo dell'Italia e poco dell avversario. 
Ebbene, l'avversario era la Macedonia del nord. I cui limiti tecnici era davvero importanti. Non so come se la caverebbero in serie B. 
Non si può parlare nemmeno di avversario mediocre, perché la Macedonia è in un categoria inferiore


----------



## Devil man (24 Marzo 2022)




----------



## folletto (24 Marzo 2022)

Gli incapaci, disonesti e corrotti che governano questo schifo di circo meritano questo ed altro. Necessario fare pulizia rimuovendo questa immondizia ma non succederà


----------



## hakaishin (24 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> immagino davidino calabria in questo momento.
> 
> cmq è la volta buona che si fa un bel repulisti: via tutto il blocco juve chiellini, bonucci per limiti di età, via gli immobile, via tutta sta gente.


Io per primo dico che devono sparire questi ma non è che poi rimane molto eh
Il calcio italiano è questo piaccia o no


----------



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2022)

I mondiali senza i campioni d'Europa.

I mondiali senza i campioni d'Europa.

I mondiali senza i campioni d'Europa.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il caso Suarez, il caso plusvalenze, il caso falso in bilancio e adesso l'eliminazione dai mondiali, questa è l'Italia voluta dal sistema Juve


Ma in questo caso perché sarebbe colpa della Juve?
Mi sembra una visione semplicistica della cosa


----------



## Davidoff (25 Marzo 2022)

Contento per un movimento incancrenito, incapace di riformarsi e rilanciarsi da decenni, gestito sempre dalla solita cricca mafiosa, pieno di favoritismi e mafiate da cima a fondo. Continuate pure a chiudere gli occhi sulle plusvalenze tarocche, sulle succursali, sui campionati indirizzati, continuate a impedire ad ogni costo la costruzione di impianti nuovi, a scoraggiare o emarginare la fantasia e il talento, a campare sui fasti di un passato lontano. Spagna, Germania, Francia e Inghilterra hanno tutte riformato impianti, settori giovanili, filosofie, noi siamo gli unici immobili nel tempo, cristallizzati da vecchi mafiosi che pensano solo alle poltrone e stoppano sul nascere possibili idee di rinnovamento (Baggio e Tommasi i primi che mi vengono in mente). Il calcio italiano è specchio esatto dell'Italia, un paese che ha coscientemente deciso di ammazzarsi, guidato da corrotti faccendieri interessati solo al loro tornaconto. Prima o poi però la realtà arriva sul muso, giustamente e inesorabilmente.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Contento per un movimento incancrenito, incapace di riformarsi e rilanciarsi da decenni, gestito sempre dalla solita cricca mafiosa, pieno di favoritismi e mafiate da cima a fondo. Continuate pure a chiudere gli occhi sulle plusvalenze tarocche, sulle succursali, sui campionati indirizzati, continuate a impedire ad ogni costo la costruzione di impianti nuovi, a scoraggiare o emarginare la fantasia e il talento, a campare sui fasti di un passato lontano. Spagna, Germania, Francia e Inghilterra hanno tutte riformato impianti, settori giovanili, filosofie, noi siamo gli unici immobili nel tempo, cristallizzati da vecchi mafiosi che pensano solo alle poltrone e stoppano sul nascere possibili idee di rinnovamento (Baggio e Tommasi i primi che mi vengono in mente). Il calcio italiano è specchio esatto dell'Italia, un paese che ha coscientemente deciso di ammazzarsi, guidato da corrotti faccendieri interessati solo al loro tornaconto. Prima o poi però la realtà arriva sul muso, giustamente e inesorabilmente.


Aggiungerei che in un momento in cui causa di forza maggiore (pezze al c…) si stava pescando maggiormente tra i giovani italiani il decreto crescita pensato per far arrivare i campioni ha fatto sì che si tornasse tutti a comprare pippe detassate all’estero azzerando nuovamente la base del movimento…


----------



## Blu71 (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma in questo caso perché sarebbe colpa della Juve?
> Mi sembra una visione semplicistica della cosa



La Juventus ha colpe comunque. Non dovrebbe proprio esistere per il bene del calcio.


----------



## Giek (25 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Contento per un movimento incancrenito, incapace di riformarsi e rilanciarsi da decenni, gestito sempre dalla solita cricca mafiosa, pieno di favoritismi e mafiate da cima a fondo. Continuate pure a chiudere gli occhi sulle plusvalenze tarocche, sulle succursali, sui campionati indirizzati, continuate a impedire ad ogni costo la costruzione di impianti nuovi, a scoraggiare o emarginare la fantasia e il talento, a campare sui fasti di un passato lontano. Spagna, Germania, Francia e Inghilterra hanno tutte riformato impianti, settori giovanili, filosofie, noi siamo gli unici immobili nel tempo, cristallizzati da vecchi mafiosi che pensano solo alle poltrone e stoppano sul nascere possibili idee di rinnovamento (Baggio e Tommasi i primi che mi vengono in mente). Il calcio italiano è specchio esatto dell'Italia, un paese che ha coscientemente deciso di ammazzarsi, guidato da corrotti faccendieri interessati solo al loro tornaconto. Prima o poi però la realtà arriva sul muso, giustamente e inesorabilmente.


Post da INCORNICIARE. Chapeau.
Aggiungo solo una cosa. Anche dopo stasera non cambierà nulla


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Marzo 2022)

tanto tra 10 giorni saremo di nuovo lì a goderci il cagliari di mazzari col suo 3-6-1, la juventus spettacolare di allegri e il genoa di Masiello. splendidi personaggi della nostra serie A


----------



## smallball (25 Marzo 2022)

Mancini dovrebbe doverosamente dimettersi un secondo dopo la fine di Turchia Italia, inutile partita di martedì prossimo


----------



## Dexter (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che quando dicevo , anni fa , che non sa calciare di collo mi si prendeva in giro...


Io neanche so calciare di collo, infatti me ne accorsi subito quando giocava a Pescara figurati


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Marzo 2022)

cmq questa tranvata spero faccia riflettere, soprattutto quando la stampa avalla quotazioni da fuori di testa per gente come berardi, scamacca, raspadori......

appena uno segna qualche golletto in serie A si sente parlare di cifre di 30-40 mln per dei signori nessuno, che poi in campo internazionale fanno queste figure di melma.


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso quanto accaduto a Palermo: l'Italia non arriva nemmeno all'ultimo atto del playoff e esce mestamente contro la modestissima Macedonia del Nord, che affronterà il Portogallo in finale. Italia fuori dal Mondiale per la seconda volta di fila.
> 
> E' il punto più basso della storia del calcio italiano.


Insieme di fattori tra cui sfortuna infortuni e scelte sbagliate sia dell'allenatore che dei giocatori in campo.

Sento molti delusi e arrabbiati ma non come 4 anni fa... Abbiamo appena vinto l'Europeo amen oi pensiamo al Milan!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Contento per un movimento incancrenito, incapace di riformarsi e rilanciarsi da decenni, gestito sempre dalla solita cricca mafiosa, pieno di favoritismi e mafiate da cima a fondo. Continuate pure a chiudere gli occhi sulle plusvalenze tarocche, sulle succursali, sui campionati indirizzati, continuate a impedire ad ogni costo la costruzione di impianti nuovi, a scoraggiare o emarginare la fantasia e il talento, a campare sui fasti di un passato lontano. Spagna, Germania, Francia e Inghilterra hanno tutte riformato impianti, settori giovanili, filosofie, noi siamo gli unici immobili nel tempo, cristallizzati da vecchi mafiosi che pensano solo alle poltrone e stoppano sul nascere possibili idee di rinnovamento (Baggio e Tommasi i primi che mi vengono in mente). Il calcio italiano è specchio esatto dell'Italia, un paese che ha coscientemente deciso di ammazzarsi, guidato da corrotti faccendieri interessati solo al loro tornaconto. Prima o poi però la realtà arriva sul muso, giustamente e inesorabilmente.


amen


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Tra 2010 e 2014 non so cosa sia stato peggio..
> Dal 2006 abbiamo rimediato solo figuracce.. Inspiegabilmente agli europei invece facciamo sempre bene.. Mah


Gli europei paradossalmente sono più facili dei mondiali, perché le squadre sono più aperte e quindi lasciano giocare. I mondiali contro squadre asiatiche,africane,e sudamericane fai una fatica da bestia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Marzo 2022)

La Gazzetta ha dato 4,5 al Modigliani.


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Berardi oggi non ha segnato ma è stato l'unico che è andato vicino al gol, i suoi compagni di reparto si sono fatti murare tutti i tiri, avulsi dal gioco, inutili, Insigne poi era da mandare sulla luna già a luglio, è bollitissimo, come Immobile, sono ciarpame e Mancini doveva capirlo prima, invece si è affidato a loro perché hanno "esperienza", così come ha fatto durante le qualificazioni che si è giocato delle partite per dare il premio ai reduci dalla vittoria.
> Poi sì ha fatto schifo, ma forse meglio così, noi abbiamo ben di peggio e Berardi con altri giocatori può essere molto più decisivo, l'ho scritto anche durante la partita, Berardi si è mangiato dei gol ma gli altri nemmeno ci sono andati vicini.
> Non vale 35 mln ma magari 20 pippi li prendono, si è sicuramente svalutato, nonostante una stagione top top.
> Vogliamo parlare di Barella? ahahahah 80 mln, ma dove, oggi voto 3.
> ...


Berardi ha anche magiato un paio di gol. E un giocatore che si impegna ma non ti fa la differenza. Punto


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gli europei paradossalmente sono più facili dei mondiali, perché le squadre sono più aperte e quindi lasciano giocare. I mondiali contro squadre asiatiche,africane,e sudamericane fai una fatica da bestia


Non sono certo gli europei siano più facili, le squadre europee hanno vinto gli ultimi 4 mondiali, nelle ultime 4 edizioni 3 volte la finale è stata tra sole squadre europee e in generale quasi sempre nelle semifinali su 4 squadre almeno 3 sono europee..
La cosa buffa è che comunque noi sono 2 edizioni che nemmeno ci qualifichiamo..e le qualificazioni le giochi contro squadre europee e basta..
Capisco nel 2018 che almeno avevamo un girone ostico con la Spagna e siamo usciti con la Svezia..
Ma qui... Girone ridicolo buttato via con i rigori sbagliati dal "pallone d'oro" jorginho e poi usciti contro dei dopo lavoristi..
Imbarazzante è poco..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Eliminazione giusta. Questa nazionale gioca da schifo da settembre e alla fine ha pagato il conto.
In attacco soprattutto abbiamo giocatori mediocri e sopravvalutati.


----------



## numero 3 (25 Marzo 2022)

Condivido tutto, sistema marcio corrotto e antiquato ma la cosa più grave che manca il talento, abbiamo giocatori mediocri e sopravvalutati, non credo con Lucca Colombo o Pobega il risultato sarebbe stato diverso. 
I nostri giocatori devono imparare l'umilta dovrebbero fare esperienze all'estero dove si gioca un calcio vero senza procuratori e senza conoscenze che ti garantiscono il posto fisso


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il caso Suarez, il caso plusvalenze, il caso falso in bilancio e adesso l'eliminazione dai mondiali, questa è l'Italia voluta dal sistema Juve


Bravissimo.


----------



## Zenos (25 Marzo 2022)

Il nostro Calcio è figlio della gestione malata degli ultimi 15 anni.plusvalenze farlocche, commissioni spropositata ai procuratori,Var pilotate,Stadi concessi solo a club "privilegiati". Siamo fermi al 2006, con la parentesi europea che ha spruzzato del deodorante sul mare di sterco che è il calcio italiano.

2 esclusioni consecutive ai mondii avrebbe dovuto azzerare completamente il sistema ed invece dalle dichiarazioni di ieri del colluso della Figc si capisce che non cambierà nulla.


----------



## UDG (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma in questo caso perché sarebbe colpa della Juve?
> Mi sembra una visione semplicistica della cosa


Perché per salvare il deretano alla Juve ci sta rimettendo tutto il calcio italiano e la nazionale ne è la prova


----------



## Mika (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma in questo caso perché sarebbe colpa della Juve?
> Mi sembra una visione semplicistica della cosa


Perché convocare Locatelli con il Covid, Bonucci rotto, De Sciglio al posto di Di Lorenzo infortunato è da suicidio.

Se noti la nazionale da anni convoca solo quelli del giro. E io godo.


----------



## Tobi (25 Marzo 2022)

Non mi dispiace nemmeno un grammo. Un Allenatore strapompato che ha costruito la sua carriera su degli scudetti di cartone. Gente come Dollarman Chiellini e Bonucci che umanamente sono la feccia della feccia: il primo sul quale non c è neanche bisogno di spendere un commento, il nasone uno dei giocatori più antisportivi degli ultimi 15 anni, come dimenticare oltre tutte le.scorrettezze in campo quando cercava di zappare il dischetto del rigore sul prato del Bernabeu..l'altro ritardato mentale gobbo che abbiamo persino avuto come capitano e che senza una squadra d fenomeni intorno è stato peggio di romagnola..poi vabbè quelli davanti sono scarsi ma li la colpa è della natura e dell'allenatore. Anni di nazionale con Buffon un falso come pochi e scommettitore professionista, Thiago Motta, Andonio Conde, Pelle un signor nessuno che arriva difronte ad uno dei portieri piu vincenti della storia del calcio e cerca pure di prenderlo per il c.ulo, oriundi messi dentro per rendere l'immagine di paese tollerante anti razzista..e chi più ne ha più ne metta..Questa nazionale non mi rappresenta dal 2002..il 2006 non posso dire di non aver gioito e festeggiato ma ci presentavamo agli occhi di tutti come un campionato truccato...non un bel biglietto da visita da esibire


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono certo gli europei siano più facili, le squadre europee hanno vinto gli ultimi 4 mondiali, nelle ultime 4 edizioni 3 volte la finale è stata tra sole squadre europee e in generale quasi sempre nelle semifinali su 4 squadre almeno 3 sono europee..
> La cosa buffa è che comunque noi sono 2 edizioni che nemmeno ci qualifichiamo..e le qualificazioni le giochi contro squadre europee e basta..
> Capisco nel 2018 che almeno avevamo un girone ostico con la Spagna e siamo usciti con la Svezia..
> Ma qui... Girone ridicolo buttato via con i rigori sbagliati dal "pallone d'oro" jorginho e poi usciti contro dei dopo lavoristi..
> Imbarazzante è poco..


È inspiegabile. Con tutti i problemi che può avere il calcio italiano(e ne ha tantissimi), per quanto possa essere limitata la Nazionale, l’avversario era pur sempre la Macedonia. Voglio dire, il loro campionato nazionale lo sta dominando il Klubi Futbollistik Shkupi… Boh.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Criscitiello:
> 
> "Un mese magico non cancella un percorso fallimentare. Mancini e Gravina devono dimettersi prima delle 24 di oggi. Il fallimento è totale. Dalle convocazioni alla gestione. In una Nazionale con più brasiliani che italiani merita di stare a casa. Grazie Mancini"*


in realtà sono stati 3 anni magici e 6 mesi osceni.
mancini è buono ma alla fine si è intestardito sulla riconoscenza ed è stato disastro.
comunque un ciclo dove vinci un europeo è un ciclo di successo, non fallimentare.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Quindi ricapitolando, dal 2006 ad oggi:
2010, fuori ai gironi
2014, fuori ai gironi
2018, neanche qualificati
2022, neanche qualificati.

Si può dire che il calcio italiano sia in picchiata? A sto punto l'eurpeo 2021 è stato una roba tipo Grecia 2004


----------



## hiei87 (25 Marzo 2022)

Non è colpa sua, ma alla fine il buon Berardi è il simbolo involontario di ciò che non va nelle ultime generazioni di giocatori italiani:
1) Anche quelli considerati più talentuosi, non hanno realmente grandi qualità, e soprattutto sono fuori dal tempo. Esempio: nel resto del mondo spuntano fuori esterni velocissimi e tecnici, noi fabbrichiamo esterni lenti e prevedibili, più di fatica che di classe.
2) all'estero se sei bravo a 18 anni giochi in Champions, da noi, un po' per mancanza di coraggio, un po' (tanto) per motivi politici, a 27 anni sei ancora considerato una promessa e giochi nel Sassuolo.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Il nostro Calcio è figlio della gestione malata degli ultimi 15 anni.plusvalenze farlocche, commissioni spropositata ai procuratori,Var pilotate,Stadi concessi solo a club "privilegiati". Siamo fermi al 2006, con la parentesi europea che ha spruzzato del deodorante sul mare di sterco che è il calcio italiano.
> 
> 2 esclusioni consecutive ai mondii avrebbe dovuto azzerare completamente il sistema ed invece dalle dichiarazioni di ieri del colluso della Figc si capisce che non cambierà nulla.


Non può cambiare nulla,perché significherebbe iniziare a tirare fuori la polvere nascosta sotto il tappeto,e tu sai bene di cosa parlo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tiro da 30 metri e non ci è arrivato... e non era nemmeno potente come tiro... ma lui si butta sempre sulla linea di porta, se si buttava verso il pallone la prendeva.


si è buttato tardi.
se vedi il replay vedi che il saltello che di solito si fa prima del tiro lui lo fa quando il tiro è già partito.
bene così se fan giocare gli scarsi questo è il risultato.
anche chiellini, cosa è entrato a fare? solo mancini lo sa.


----------



## darden (25 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non è colpa sua, ma alla fine il buon Berardi è il simbolo involontario di ciò che non va nelle ultime generazioni di giocatori italiani:
> 1) Anche quelli considerati più talentuosi, non hanno realmente grandi qualità, e soprattutto sono fuori dal tempo. Esempio: nel resto del mondo spuntano fuori esterni velocissimi e tecnici, noi fabbrichiamo esterni lenti e prevedibili, più di fatica che di classe.
> 2) all'estero se sei bravo a 18 anni giochi in Champions, da noi, un po' per mancanza di coraggio, un po' (tanto) per motivi politici, a 27 anni sei ancora considerato una promessa e giochi nel Sassuolo.



Il punto secondo me è il secondo, fin quando ci saranno squadrette che per un "giovane" che fa una buona stagione ti chiedono 50-100 mln questi resteranno bloccati da loro e la loro crescita si fermerà. Le squadre top da CL andranno sempre su giocatori stranieri e gli Italiani saranno dei comprimari.

Noi stiamo andando avanti con Immobile che solo grazie a delle stagioni pessime all'estero riuscì ad arrivare alla Lazio. Ma cosa sarebbe oggi Belotti se invece di restare al Torino fosse arrivato al Milan? O Berardi se si fosse mosso dal Sassuolo? I prossimi chi saranno?

Secondo me in fila Scamacca, Raspadori, Lucca che rimarranno bloccati. Poi ci metto Pinamonti su cui l'Inter non punterà ( che senso ha che ti vai a prendere caicedo a gennaio? Quando hai un giovane pronto su cui puntare ed infatti ad Empoli ha fatto 9 goal)


----------



## hiei87 (25 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Il punto secondo me è il secondo, fin quando ci saranno squadrette che per un "giovane" che fa una buona stagione ti chiedono 50-100 mln questi resteranno bloccati da loro e la loro crescita si fermerà. Le squadre top da CL andranno sempre su giocatori stranieri e gli Italiani saranno dei comprimari.
> 
> Noi stiamo andando avanti con Immobile che solo grazie a delle stagioni pessime all'estero riuscì ad arrivare alla Lazio. Ma cosa sarebbe oggi Belotti se invece di restare al Torino fosse arrivato al Milan? O Berardi se si fosse mosso dal Sassuolo? I prossimi chi saranno?
> 
> Secondo me in fila Scamacca, Raspadori, Lucca che rimarranno bloccati. Poi ci metto Pinamonti su cui l'Inter non punterà ( che senso ha che ti vai a prendere caicedo a gennaio? Quando hai un giovane pronto su cui puntare ed infatti ad Empoli ha fatto 9 goal)


Concordo. Aggiungo specificando cosa intendo per motivi politici: se Berardi non si è mai mosso da Sassuolo è stato per diktat da Torino. Il sistema di succursali è un'altra delle cause del nostro degrado.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in realtà sono stati 3 anni magici e 6 mesi osceni.
> mancini è buono ma* alla fine si è intestardito sulla riconoscenza ed è stato disastro*.
> comunque un ciclo dove vinci un europeo è un ciclo di successo, non fallimentare.


Incredibile quanto siamo recidivi da questo punto di vista, manca proprio il coraggio del cambiamento, ce lo meritiamo... problema tutto italiano figlio del sistema malato che c'è. Ma inutile illudersi anche questa volta non si vedranno volti nuovi nè idee nuove, settimana prossima c'è il derby d'Italia, i gobbi faran festa e tutto sarà dimenticato.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Resta il fatto che andare a giocarsi uno spareggio del genere con gli attaccanti di Sassuolo e Cagliari... poi ci sorprendiamo anche se non segniamo un goal manco a questi scappati di casa della Macedonia...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Incredibile quanto siamo recidivi da questo punto di vista, manca proprio il coraggio del cambiamento, ce lo meritiamo... problema tutto italiano figlio del sistema malato che c'è. Ma inutile illudersi anche questa volta non si vedranno volti nuovi nè idee nuove, settimana prossima c'è il derby d'Italia, i gobbi faran festa e tutto sarà dimenticato.


non parlo di chiellini perchè per me è un bidone, ma non puoi fossilizzarti su 3 davanti di quel calibro.
berardi tanto e tanto, ma immobile ed insigne sono 2 bidoni cosmici che in nazionale non hanno mai imbroccato una partita.
anche barella e jorginho 2 cadaveri.


----------



## unbreakable (25 Marzo 2022)

da notti magiche a notti tragiche è un attimo


mi aspetto dimissioni gravina mancini e tutto lo staff
mi aspetto le dimissioni dal calcio di immobile insigne jorginho donnarumma e mancini (II)


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Marzo 2022)

io godo solo per Dollarumma. Gli ho augurato ogni male sportivo e i dei del calcio mi stanno ascoltando. 

Dell'Italia mi frega il giusto, sempre forza Milan fino alla morte.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Perché per salvare il deretano alla Juve ci sta rimettendo tutto il calcio italiano e la nazionale ne è la prova


Tutto un calcio fallito per la Juve?
O forse è un problema culturale a 360 gradi?
Stadi vecchi, settori giovanili inesistenti, giocatori scarsi presi dall’estero a 2 soldi anziché puntare sui nostri vivai, idee di calcio di 40 anni fa, intrallazzi all’italiana a 360’gradi, presidenti che pensano solo a guadagnare il più possibile a scapito della crescita dei giovani. Altro che Juve..


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché convocare Locatelli con il Covid, Bonucci rotto, De Sciglio al posto di Di Lorenzo infortunato è da suicidio.
> 
> Se noti la nazionale da anni convoca solo quelli del giro. E io godo.


Questo è un problema di sempre e da sempre.
E anche per questo motivo che siamo caduti così in basso


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

Il punto è che fenomeni ci si nasce, e in Italia di fenomeni non ne stanno nascendo più.

Possiamo puntare il dito su 1000 aspetti, ma sul rettangolo verde uno può migliorare certo, ma non può diventare un fenomeno.


----------



## marcokaka (25 Marzo 2022)

L'anomalia e' stata vincere l'europeo...


----------



## darden (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il punto è che fenomeni ci si nasce, e in Italia di fenomeni non ne stanno nascendo più.
> 
> Possiamo puntare il dito su 1000 aspetti, ma sul rettangolo verde uno può migliorare certo, ma non può diventare un fenomeno.



Magari qualcuno ne nasce ancora, ma viene distrutto dal circo mediatico e dal sistema in generale. 

Prendiamo il caso di Lucca:

Partenza choc inaspettata per lo stesso Pisa
Iniziano subito mille voci di vendita, grandi club intorno e subito prezzo enorme sparato
Ovviamente nessun club si avvicina al prezzo richiesta, il giocatore si sente incastrato e magari si demotiva
Il Pisa inizia a farlo giocare meno e dopo 26 giornate ne ha giocate 16 da titolare e le altre da subentrato
Se il sistema non sostiene la crescita dei giovani in modo positivo e non si regolarizza sulle aspettative di guadagno non andremo da nessuna parte.

Altri esempi? I nostri Pobega e Colombo. Li mandi in squadre in prestito e poi dopo metà stagione visto che non hanno riscatto decidono di non farli giocare più. Anche questo blocca la crescita ed è chiaro non voler supportare i giovani italiani.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il punto è che fenomeni ci si nasce, e in Italia di fenomeni non ne stanno nascendo più.
> 
> Possiamo puntare il dito su 1000 aspetti, ma sul rettangolo verde uno può migliorare certo, ma non può diventare un fenomeno.


Verissimo, ed è una delle cause, però per battere Bulgaria, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord e Macedonia non servono i fenomeni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

quindi il prossimo inverno oltre a non vedere la nazionale ai mondiali resteremo per un paio di mesi senza campionato?


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto un calcio fallito per la Juve?
> O forse è un problema culturale a 360 gradi?
> Stadi vecchi, settori giovanili inesistenti, giocatori scarsi presi dall’estero a 2 soldi anziché puntare sui nostri vivai, idee di calcio di 40 anni fa, intrallazzi all’italiana a 360’gradi, presidenti che pensano solo a guadagnare il più possibile a scapito della crescita dei giovani. Altro che Juve..


Hai ragione non solo la Juve, pure Lotito che è un personaggio della stessa pasta di Agnelli ha entrambe le mani infilate nel vasetto di marmellata... il mercato delle procure nei ritiri della nazionale è il segreto di pulcinella. Se continuiamo a girarci dall'altra parte tra 4 anni saremo allo stesso identico punto, certo è che sto carrozzone malato parla bianconero da almeno 15 anni, dalle convocazioni allo staff è tutta una grande famiglia... bisogna fare tabula rasa e ripartire da chi ne capisce di calcio giocato.


----------



## Albijol (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi il prossimo inverno oltre a non vedere la nazionale ai mondiali resteremo per un paio di mesi senza campionato?


Il vero dramma è questo


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Magari qualcuno ne nasce ancora, ma viene distrutto dal circo mediatico e dal sistema in generale.
> 
> Prendiamo il caso di *Lucca*:
> 
> ...



Non sono fenomeni...

Per fenomeni intendo gente che fa la differenza, che alza il pallone d'oro,
che ti fa vincere Champions, campionati... ecc ecc

vedi un Inzaghi, che non era un fenomeno tecnicamente, ma era un fenomeno nella posizione in campo,
qualità di giocare sul filo, e freddezza davanti alla porta...
vedi Vieri, non un fenomeno tecnicamente, ma fisicamente un fenomeno.
vedi Totti, un fenomeno tecnicamente
vedi Baggio
vedi Rossi
ecc ecc

per fare un esempio,
noi ci permettevamo di tenere in panchina o di non convocare addirittura, uno come Di Natale...
fosse oggi, sarebbe titolare inamovibile.


I giovani che citi devi agevolarli, 
la gente sopra, è venuta fuori nello stesso sistema, solo che era cosi forte che neanche il sistema li ha affossati.


----------



## davoreb (25 Marzo 2022)

l'Europeo vinto ci ha illuso vista la nostra storia ma è più accostabile a quello vinto dalla Grecia, al limite dal Portogallo che a quelli vinti da Spagna e Germania


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ed è una delle cause, però per battere Bulgaria, Svizzera, Irlanda del Nord e Macedonia non servono i fenomeni.



Esatto, 
non servono i fenomeni, ma almeno buoni giocatore. 
Manco quelli abbiamo

A livello offensivo siamo sterili...


----------



## Goro (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hai ragione non solo la Juve, pure Lotito che è un personaggio della stessa pasta di Agnelli ha entrambe le mani infilate nel vasetto di marmellata... il mercato delle procure nei ritiri della nazionale è il segreto di pulcinella. Se continuiamo a girarci dall'altra parte tra 4 anni saremo allo stesso identico punto, certo è che sto carrozzone malato parla bianconero da almeno 15 anni, dalle convocazioni allo staff è tutta una grande famiglia... bisogna fare tabula rasa e ripartire da chi ne capisce di calcio giocato.


Gli juventini si vantano sempre che le vittorie in nazionale vengono dal blocco juve, nelle umiliazioni come queste invece la colpa è del sistema calcio tutto, ma per piacere...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il vero dramma è questo


il vero dramma è la mancanza del fantacalcio


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Marzo 2022)

Spiaze.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Marzo 2022)

Premesso che avrei voluto tifare la nazionale ai mondiali e che mi scoccia che sia la seconda edizione consecutiva che "buchiamo" clamorosamente...
L'unica piccola...media...grande...grandissima...enorme consolazione è che si sia usciti grazie a quelle due merdaccie strafottenti e pallonigonfiati: il primo in porta, il secondo in piedi davanti la panchina!

Ieri è stata conclamata la sacrosanta verità che abbiamo vinto il campionato europeo grazie ad un culo stratosferico (questione di centimetri su 2 fuorigioco che ci avrebbero spedito subito a casa - un rosso in finale a Chiellini graziato dall'arbitro) Ma solo lo strafottente Mancini ha creduto fosse merito suo e di questi giocatori.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi il prossimo inverno oltre a non vedere la nazionale ai mondiali resteremo per un paio di mesi senza campionato?


Sembra che organizzino una specie di mini torneo di Serie A negli USA, con tutti i giocatori che non vanno al Mondiale (ora direi sono parecchi).
Seriamente, pare lo facciano davvero.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> quindi il prossimo inverno oltre a non vedere la nazionale ai mondiali resteremo per un paio di mesi senza campionato?


... ci sono stante serie TV che non si vedono per mancanza di tempo...


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto un calcio fallito per la Juve?
> O forse è un problema culturale a 360 gradi?
> Stadi vecchi, settori giovanili inesistenti, giocatori scarsi presi dall’estero a 2 soldi anziché puntare sui nostri vivai, idee di calcio di 40 anni fa, intrallazzi all’italiana a 360’gradi, presidenti che pensano solo a guadagnare il più possibile a scapito della crescita dei giovani. Altro che Juve..


Son tutti problemi reali. Ma noi siamo stati eliminati dalla MACEDONIA DEL NORD… Non penso che abbiano stadi avveniristici, che facciano investimenti milionari sui settori giovanili ecc.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> ... ci sono stante serie TV che non si vedono per mancanza di tempo...


oltre a quello mi rifaro anche con l'ufc, bellator e one


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Marzo 2022)

Notti magicheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sembra che organizzino una specie di mini torneo di Serie A negli USA, con tutti i giocatori che non vanno al Mondiale (ora direi sono parecchi).
> Seriamente, pare lo facciano davvero.


ma veramente? che tristezza. Due mesi senza milan, oltre ai topic sulla geopolitica ci tocca aprire pure topic sulla cucina e il taglio e cucito


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

Tranquilli cmq ragazzi, manco quotato l'addio al calcio di Don Gigi Buffon per risollevare le sorti della nazionale... è già pronta la new age per non cambiare niente un altro giro, pazienza ancora 4 annetti e al prossimo fallimento Giorgione Chiellini potrà finalmente mettere a frutto quanto imparato.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma veramente? che tristezza. Due mesi senza milan, oltre ai topic sulla geopolitica ci tocca aprire pure topic sulla cucina e il taglio e cucito


Io vivo all'estero per cui almeno le partite del mondiale le vedo, in Italia penso che ne trasmetteranno forse una al giorno, massimo, anche volendo è dura seguire questo mondiale.

La storia della Serie A in USA è ridicola. Vediamo se la faranno davvero, ora che manco ci siamo al mondiale... perchè sembra piuttosto umiliante.

Sarà un pausa di due mesi, hai ragione, senza neanche il calciomercato come abbiamo nella pausa estiva. Da spararsi.


----------



## darden (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non sono fenomeni...
> 
> Per fenomeni intendo gente che fa la differenza, che alza il pallone d'oro,
> che ti fa vincere Champions, campionati... ecc ecc
> ...



Non sono d'accordo perchè basta che ti vai a vedere la storia di molti di quelli che hai citato:
- Inzaghi a 22 anni già si era giocato 2 campionati da titolare in B
- Vieri ha fatto mille giri in serie B quando aveva 20 anni, ma lo facevano giocare sempre titolare in Serie B
- Totti/Baggio sono i due unicum che però nel calcio di oggi secondo me non riuscirebbero. Ad esempio Totti esordì a 16 anni e fino a 20/21 anni giocò 102 partite segnando 16 goal. Oggi ci sarebbe la stessa pazienza? 
- Rossi vabbè un altro calcio lontano dal mondo di oggi

Prendi Cutrone noi lo abbiamo mandato via a 20 anni dopo 90 presenze e 27 Goal a causa di una stagione in cui neanche Ibra avrebbe segnato grazie a Gattuso. Fosse rimasto con Pioli comprimario di Ibra oggi magari sarebbe un onesto attaccante, invece è entrato in un vortice senza fine finendo in un campionato inglese dove pretendono tanto e subito da giocatori di quell'età perchè li fanno esordire in premier 3 anni prima. Lui le potenzialità di un Inzaghi e di un Vieri ce l'aveva, ma per me è stato bruciato dal sistema.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Marzo 2022)

Ieri ho visto un paio di trasmissioni ed ho trovato surreale che a Sky Marani, che pure stimo come giornalista, se la prendesse con i club che non avevano concesso una giornata in più per preparare la difficile sfida con la Macedonia. Io invece di puntare il ditino contro i top club me la prenderei con gente come Percassi, Carnevali e Cairo che chiedendo 30-40 milioni per ogni giocatore bipede che prende 7 in pagella per 2 partite di fila impediscono a questi ragazzi che hanno magari delle potenzialità di approdare in società che possono fargli disputare la Champions ogni anno e crescere così giocando a livelli più alti. Pensiamo anche a noi. Siamo pieni di giovani talenti da tutto il mondo ma non italiani, tranne quelli che ci arrivano dal settore giovanile. Perchè? Perchè i talenti nostrani costano uno sproposito rispetto a francesi ed olandesi che a cifre più consone garantiscono un rendimento sicuro.Vi faccio un nome: Lovato. Andate a leggere cosa chiedeva nel mercato invernale 2020 il Verona (il Milan credo ci avesse pensato sul serio) e pensate a dove gioca ora.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2022)

Un giudizio spassionato sull'Italia e soprattutto su Donnarumma e Mancini. Dal minuto 1.54.30 il delirio.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Sto per terra...


----------



## hiei87 (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Esatto,
> non servono i fenomeni, ma almeno buoni giocatore.
> Manco quelli abbiamo
> 
> A livello offensivo siamo sterili...


Sì, il problema è principalmente l'assenza di qualità davanti, ma manca prima di tutto personalità, perché gente come Immobile e Berardi in A fa gol a grappoli, anche gol pregevoli, poi con la maglia azzurra tremano le gambe


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo perchè basta che ti vai a vedere la storia di molti di quelli che hai citato:
> - Inzaghi a 22 anni già si era giocato 2 campionati da titolare in B
> - Vieri ha fatto mille giri in serie B quando aveva 20 anni, ma lo facevano giocare sempre titolare in Serie B
> - Totti/Baggio sono i due unicum che però nel calcio di oggi secondo me non riuscirebbero. Ad esempio Totti esordì a 16 anni e fino a 20/21 anni giocò 102 partite segnando 16 goal. Oggi ci sarebbe la stessa pazienza?
> ...



La vediamo diversamente, 
Cutrone le sue possibilità le ha avute, non solo al Milan...
il suo livello è quello attuale.. Empoli.

Gente che ti ho citato prima, Inzaghi ad esempio, ha fatto bomber nell'Atalanta, per poi andare alla Juve e poi Milan...
fosse stato un Cutrone, sarebbe stato rispedito.

La vediamo diversamente.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2022)

Fa ridere Gravina che parla dell'importanza che dovrebbero avere i giocatori italiani nei vivai. 

Poi vai a vedere e e ieri c'erano gli equiparati Emerson, Jorginho, Joao Pedro e...Insigne!


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando, dal 2006 ad oggi:
> 2010, fuori ai gironi
> 2014, fuori ai gironi
> 2018, neanche qualificati
> ...


Sì ma di questi va considerato anche un europeo vinto, un altro perso in finale dopo aver schiantato la germania e un altro perso ai rigori ai quarti con la germania per quel genio di Zaza


----------



## Tsitsipas (25 Marzo 2022)

Senza contare l'Europeo 2008 perso ai rigori con la Spagna ai quarti. Insomma mondiali disastrosi ma 4 Europei giocati alla grande


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

Sarebbe l'occasione giusta per dare una sterzata forte verso persone competenti e disinteressate a guidare il calcio italiano, servono i Tommasi, Albertini, Baggio, Sacchi, gente che ha visione strutturale e capisca di calcio e costruzione di progetti. Serve qualcuno che faccia un lavoro simile a quello che è stato fatto al Milan, smontare tutto e ricostruire pezzo pezzo con pazienza dal basso.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Marzo 2022)

Purtroppo la causa primaria è che abbiamo una rosa di cessi.

Servirebbe un miracolo, non una riforma.

Siamo appigliati a Joao Pedro, la difesa Chillini/Bonucci non esiste più.

cioè dai, piuttosto capire perchè in Italia non nasce più nessuno di decente a giocare a pallone, va studiato.


----------



## Devil man (25 Marzo 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Senza contare l'Europeo 2008 perso ai rigori con la Spagna ai quarti. Insomma mondiali disastrosi ma 4 Europei giocati alla grande


sarebbe meglio la prossima volta dare priorità al mondiale invece che all' Europeo 

come si dice non c'è due senza...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Ieri ho visto un paio di trasmissioni ed ho trovato surreale che a Sky Marani, che pure stimo come giornalista, se la prendesse con i club che non avevano concesso una giornata in più per preparare la difficile sfida con la Macedonia. Io invece di puntare il ditino contro i top club me la prenderei con gente come Percassi, Carnevali e Cairo che chiedendo 30-40 milioni per ogni giocatore bipede che prende 7 in pagella per 2 partite di fila impediscono a questi ragazzi che hanno magari delle potenzialità di approdare in società che possono fargli disputare la Champions ogni anno e crescere così giocando a livelli più alti. Pensiamo anche a noi. Siamo pieni di giovani talenti da tutto il mondo ma non italiani, tranne quelli che ci arrivano dal settore giovanile. Perchè? Perchè i talenti nostrani costano uno sproposito rispetto a francesi ed olandesi che a cifre più consone garantiscono un rendimento sicuro.Vi faccio un nome: Lovato. Andate a leggere cosa chiedeva nel mercato invernale 2020 il Verona (il Milan credo ci avesse pensato sul serio) e pensate a dove gioca ora.


Questo è uno dei problemi, di sicuro.

Parlando di casa nostra, la gestione di Tonali fa riflettere. Venduto a peso d'oro, solo grazie all'arrivo della pandemia Cellino ha accettato una formula ragionevole prima, prestito, poi una riduzione del prezzo. Altrimenti chissa dove giocherebbe Tonali. E parliamo di un talento cristallino, un super giocatore...

I cambiamenti che servono nel calcio italiano son profondi e richiederanno tanti anni, ma questo potrebbe essere fatto domani mattina.

Semplicemente si tratterebbe di un accordo tacito in Lega Serie A e B per venirsi incontro e tornare ad avere un naturale flusso di giocatori italiani tra club italiani, sia di giovani emergenti verso i club migliori sia nell'altro verso di giovani da mandare a giocare nei club di provincia. Che poi manco è un'invenzione, ha funzionato cosi da sempre. Invece adesso l'avidità di presidenti e procuratori sta distruggendo il calcio italiano con la Federazione a recitare il ruolo del pagliaccio.


----------



## bmb (25 Marzo 2022)

Avrei goduto maggiormente ad uscire con una doppietta di Leao.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

Ma ragazzi, una partita da dentro o fuori davvero la si può giocare con berardi e affidandosi a berardi?
Brividi.
Ma non sazi si fa entrare addirittura raspadori.
Tremori.

Siamo alla pazzia, anzi alla frutta. Siamo in tema macedonia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, una partita da dentro o fuori davvero la si può giocare con berardi e affidandosi a berardi?
> Brividi.
> Ma non sazi si fa entrare addirittura raspadori.
> Tremori.
> ...


il problema è che raspadori ha giocato meglio di immobile


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

Detto questo, Gravina mica si dimette.

E' questo il problema dell'itaglia. E non c'è nessuno che prende un lanciafiamme e rade al suolo tutto.

Anzi, dopo due mancate qualificazioni, vedrete che questa cosa diventerà normale per noi. Siamo un paese già nell'oltretomba, destinato senza possibilità di uscita a collassare, da tutti i punti di vista, sportivo, economico, sociale e politico.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema è che raspadori ha giocato meglio di immobile


Raspadori questo tipo di partite le ha viste solo in tv.
Il giovane raspadori ci può stare se davanti hai big in forma e cosi ti porti l'ingrediente 'incoscienza' in rosa ma se i big sono in difficoltà tecnica e di certezze mentali come si può pretendere che il ragazzino si carichi la squadra sulle spalle?

Cosa è successo a questa squadra da quel maledetto rigore sbagliato lo sanno solo loro ma è chiaro che non abbiamo giocato solo contro la macedonia ma anche e soprattutto contro dei fantasmi che hanno attanagliato gambe e menti.
Mancava serenità.


Io credo che mancini abbia scelto male i suoi cavalli e non ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare in corsa.
Il milan da due anni sta proponendo il calcio più fresco, allegro e brillante in italia ma il mancio ha ben pensato di ignorare quei 2-3 elementi che avrebbero potuto dargli una grossa mano.
Ha preferito esser riconoscente a donnarummma, uno che ha l'autostima sotto i tacchi in questo momento , ha preferito insistere con insigne che ha segnato forse solo un gol su azione in questo campionato, ha preferito puntare sullo zoccolo del sassuolo, ha preferito insistere sui limiti di immobile.

Chiaramente non tutte le colpe sono del ct perchè qua abbiamo un movimento calcistico marcio fino al midollo per colpa di politici e dirigenti che hanno trasformato tutto in un sistema piramidale.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hai ragione non solo la Juve, pure Lotito che è un personaggio della stessa pasta di Agnelli ha entrambe le mani infilate nel vasetto di marmellata... il mercato delle procure nei ritiri della nazionale è il segreto di pulcinella. Se continuiamo a girarci dall'altra parte tra 4 anni saremo allo stesso identico punto, certo è che sto carrozzone malato parla bianconero da almeno 15 anni, dalle convocazioni allo staff è tutta una grande famiglia... bisogna fare tabula rasa e ripartire da chi ne capisce di calcio giocato.


Esatto e io ne faccio un problema di movimento calcistico totale. Non solo agnelli lotito o marotta. Tutta la federazione dal primo all’ultimo sono i fautori di questo disastro. Tutte le leghe italiane sono amministrate coi piedi. I nodi vengono sempre al pettine..è lo specchio di una nazione morente


----------



## gabri65 (25 Marzo 2022)

Edit:

Il buon gombloddisdah, a pensar male, teorizzerebbe che questa annata fatta di successi insperati in campo sportivo, è stata pilotata come arma di distrazione di massa per annebbiare la mente già inguaiata degli itagliani, mentre la nazione veniva falcidiata in tutti gli altri settori, come abbiamo visto.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Marzo 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo è uno dei problemi, di sicuro.
> 
> Parlando di casa nostra, la gestione di Tonali fa riflettere. Venduto a peso d'oro, solo grazie all'arrivo della pandemia Cellino ha accettato una formula ragionevole prima, prestito, poi una riduzione del prezzo. Altrimenti chissa dove giocherebbe Tonali. E parliamo di un talento cristallino, un super giocatore...
> 
> ...


Anche io ho proprio pensato a Tonali che è cresciuto molto perchè alla fine è andato al Milan altrimenti ora sarebbe ad Udine triste e depresso a buttare via il suo talento. Lo stesso dicasi di Verratti, Jorginho e Barella che finendo in top club hanno notevolmente migliorato e sviluppato le loro qualità. 

E concordo che debba essere un accordo tacito perchè nessun regolamento potrà mai costringere i presidenti a vendere i loro talenti a cifre ragionevoli. L'assurdità è che poi i Berardi, i Belotti e compagnia non è che poi finiscono in top club inglesi o in Spagna. Sono totalmente sconosciuti fuori dai nostri confini ma troppo costosi per i club italiani che trovano di meglio valorizzando i giovani di altri paesi. Belotti sono il primo a dire che sia limitato tecnicamente ma chissà che carriera avrebbe avuto se nel 2017 fosse stato ceduto al Milan, sì anche a quel Milan dove almeno avrebbe imparato a gestire la pressione come ha fatto Calabria a suon di fischi e schiaffoni.

Speriamo che l'aumento del parametro zero spinga i presidenti a miti consigli ma a giudicare dalle parole deliranti di Carnevali dell'altra sera non sarà questo il caso.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Son tutti problemi reali. Ma noi siamo stati eliminati dalla MACEDONIA DEL NORD… Non penso che abbiano stadi avveniristici, che facciano investimenti milionari sui settori giovanili ecc.


Ma certo che no..questo è il caso concreto.
Ma siamo senza idee, senza personalità, senza voglia.
L’Europeo fortunoso ha nascosto tutti i problemi che sono venuti a galla. Questa nazionale è composta per 3/4 di gente senza più voglia, senza ambizioni. Il resto è gentaglia di provincia che crede di essere arrivata.
Un raspadori o chi per lui, sa che se fa 1 gol già vale 40 milioni e ha le porte aperte di un top team..non va bene


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Sì ma di questi va considerato anche un europeo vinto, un altro perso in finale dopo aver schiantato la germania e un altro perso ai rigori ai quarti con la germania per quel genio di Zaza


Si, é vero, diciamo che personalmente tengo più al mondiale che all'europeo, e 4 mondiali di fila così mi paiono un poco esagerati. Comunque si, all'europeo paradossalmente andiamo più avanti, son 2 facce della stessa medaglia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma certo che no..questo è il caso concreto.
> Ma siamo senza idee, senza personalità, senza voglia.
> L’Europeo fortunoso ha nascosto tutti i problemi che sono venuti a galla. Questa nazionale è composta per 3/4 di gente senza più voglia, senza ambizioni. Il resto è gentaglia di provincia che crede di essere arrivata.
> Un raspadori o chi per lui, sa che se fa 1 gol già vale 40 milioni e ha le porte aperte di un top team..non va bene


si ma chi ha cannibalizzato la serie A per anni? prendendo tutti i talenti o pseudo tali? il sistema fa schifo perche fino all'altro ieri non c'era concorrenza e se non c'è competitività il merito non viene premiato, a chi va bene lo status quo? a juve, lotirchio, i vigili urbani, i delamenti e agli scansuoli e altre succursali degli ovini. Senza dimenticare le plusvalenze farlocche della juve, gli esami finti di suarez ecc, ecc


----------



## ilPresidente (25 Marzo 2022)

Ci vogliono una gestione seria delle serie minori e delle Primavera


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma chi ha cannibalizzato la serie A per anni? prendendo tutti i talenti o pseudo tali? il sistema fa schifo perche fino all'altro ieri non c'era concorrenza e se non c'è competitività il merito non viene premiato, a chi va bene lo status quo? a juve, lotirchio, i vigili urbani, i delamentasi e agli scansuoli e altre succursali degli ovini. Senza dimenticare le plusvalenze farlocche della juve, gli esami finti di suarez ecc, ecc


Le plusvalenze farlocche sono una cosa totalmente sbagliata che non ho mai sopportato e che porta solo male. Ma fin quando lo fai fare, con chi te la prendi?
La Juve ha cannibalizzato il vuoto. C’è stata calciopoli, perché si è creato il vuoto? Dal 2006 è la fine del nostro calcio, chiedetevi perché.
Gli esami di suarez et similia con questo discorso non c’entrano nulla eh. 
Semmai è totalmente sbagliato creare il vuoto e lasciare che una sola squadra mandi avanti la baracca perché crei un mostro, una stortura.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, una partita da dentro o fuori davvero la si può giocare con berardi e affidandosi a berardi?
> Brividi.
> Ma non sazi si fa entrare addirittura raspadori.
> Tremori.
> ...


Ci si chiede come mai con 60 tiri nelle ultime due partite abbiamo fatto solo un goal... Immobile, Berardi e Insigne messi insieme ad oggi han segnato 42 reti in campionato di cui ben 18 su rigore.. Insigne un solo goal su azione in stagione.... e con questi 3 ci siamo giocati il mondiale... quasi quasi c'è da rimpiangere Balotelli qua..


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, una partita da dentro o fuori davvero la si può giocare con berardi e affidandosi a berardi?
> Brividi.
> Ma non sazi si fa entrare addirittura raspadori.
> Tremori.
> ...


Però come dice qualcun’altro , avevi davanti la macedonia del nord Dio Santo! Roba da lega pro.
Mi spieghi come sia possibile perdere con questi?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però come dice qualcun’altro , avevi davanti la macedonia del nord Dio Santo! Roba da lega pro.
> Mi spieghi come sia possibile perdere con questi?


Edo, ha vinto la paura.
Abbiamo perso contro la paura, non la macedonia.
Nello sport la testa è tutto.


----------



## Giek (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, Gravina mica si dimette.
> 
> E' questo il problema dell'itaglia. E non c'è nessuno che prende un lanciafiamme e rade al suolo tutto.
> 
> Anzi, dopo due mancate qualificazioni, vedrete che questa cosa diventerà normale per noi. Siamo un paese già nell'oltretomba, destinato senza possibilità di uscita a collassare, da tutti i punti di vista, sportivo, economico, sociale e politico.


È esattamente il mio stesso pensiero.
Coma irreversibile


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, una partita da dentro o fuori davvero la si può giocare con berardi e affidandosi a berardi?
> Brividi.
> Ma non sazi si fa entrare addirittura raspadori.
> Tremori.
> ...


C'è da dire che oltre Berardi pure Immobile in nazionale non la butta dentro manco sotto tortura


----------



## UDG (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tutto un calcio fallito per la Juve?
> O forse è un problema culturale a 360 gradi?
> Stadi vecchi, settori giovanili inesistenti, giocatori scarsi presi dall’estero a 2 soldi anziché puntare sui nostri vivai, idee di calcio di 40 anni fa, intrallazzi all’italiana a 360’gradi, presidenti che pensano solo a guadagnare il più possibile a scapito della crescita dei giovani. Altro che Juve..


Guardacaso gli unici stadi nuovi in Italia sono della Juventus, Sassuolo, Atalanta e Udinese con cui la Juve fa le plusvalenze per ripianare i buchi, mentre per le altre farlo è diventato un rebus, tutto questo crea uno squilibrio tra le società


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Edo, ha vinto la paura.
> Abbiamo perso contro la paura, non la macedonia.
> Nello sport la testa è tutto.


Ottima risposta, ottimo punto di vista come sempre.
Aggiungo oltre alla paura, la pancia piena e l’arroganza di alcuni. Non poteva che finire così


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ci si chiede come mai con 60 tiri nelle ultime due partite abbiamo fatto solo un goal... Immobile, Berardi e Insigne messi insieme ad oggi han segnato 42 reti in campionato di cui ben 18 su rigore.. Insigne un solo goal su azione in stagione.... e con questi 3 ci siamo giocati il mondiale... quasi quasi c'è da rimpiangere Balotelli qua..


Se è per questo abbiamo vinto un europeo senza attacco, è una non notizia che davanti in questo momento storico non c'è qualità.

Mancini ha puntato tutto sulla qualità del palleggio e sul movimento.
Un gioco allegro , propositivo e qualitativo.
Evidentemente però questo gioco riesce solo a mente sgombra.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Guardacaso gli unici stadi nuovi in Italia sono della Juventus, Sassuolo, Atalanta e Udinese con cui la Juve fa le plusvalenze per ripianare i buchi, mentre per le altre farlo è diventato un rebus, tutto questo crea uno squilibrio tra le società


Però indicare solo la Juve è inutile, non risolve il problema. Questo sistema calcistico è figlio della gente che sta lì a comandare e spartirsi i soldi.
Da anni preferiscono fare affari tra di loro che sistemare le cose


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottima risposta, ottimo punto di vista come sempre.
> Aggiungo oltre alla paura, la pancia piena e l’arroganza di alcuni. Non poteva che finire così


Bravo...
Senza valori dove vuoi andare?
La sconfitta dell'italia a me pare molto simile a quella del psg, avversario a parte.

Per fare sport servono valori, etica, lavoro, sudore, gioia.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Guardacaso gli unici stadi nuovi in Italia sono della Juventus, Sassuolo, Atalanta e Udinese con cui la Juve fa le plusvalenze per ripianare i buchi, mentre per le altre farlo è diventato un rebus, tutto questo crea uno squilibrio tra le società


stavo per scriverlo io, senza dimenticare che la juve metteva sistematicamente i bastoni tra le ruote a tutti, quando l'inter voleva berardi fu marotta che all'epoca stava alla juve a bloccare la trattative.


----------



## UDG (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però indicare solo la Juve è inutile, non risolve il problema. Questo sistema calcistico è figlio della gente che sta lì a comandare e spartirsi i soldi.
> Da anni preferiscono fare affari tra di loro che sistemare le cose


Lo risolverebbe se la Juventus non esistesse, dal mio punto di vista


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se è per questo abbiamo vinto un europeo senza attacco, è una non notizia che davanti in questo momento storico non c'è qualità.
> 
> Mancini ha puntato tutto sulla qualità del palleggio e sul movimento.
> Un gioco allegro , propositivo e qualitativo.
> Evidentemente però questo gioco riesce solo a mente sgombra.


Sicuramente non abbiamo nessun bomber di razza... però Mancini ha fatto scelte iper conservative davanti e le ha pagate. Poi chiaro che parlare a posteriori siam tutti bravi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se è per questo abbiamo vinto un europeo senza attacco, è una non notizia che davanti in questo momento storico non c'è qualità.
> 
> Mancini ha puntato tutto sulla qualità del palleggio e sul movimento.
> Un gioco allegro , propositivo e qualitativo.
> Evidentemente però questo gioco riesce solo a mente sgombra.


l'errore di mancini è stato pure affidarsi ad immobile nonostante quel tipo di gioco la, immobile si esalta nelle ripartenze non nel palleggio, non a casa raspadori subentrato è stato piu pericoloso


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non abbiamo nessun bomber di razza... però Mancini ha fatto scelte iper conservative davanti e le ha pagate. Poi chiaro che parlare a posteriori siam tutti bravi.


Ma infatti io non parlerei tanto di scelte quanto di testa.
Siamo arrivati dove non si voleva arrivare e ci siamo arrivati in pessime condizioni mentali, fisiche e tecniche.

Io dico che questo spareggio non lo hanno mai accettato i diretti interessati e se non lo accetti non puoi giocartela.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> stavo per scriverlo io, senza dimenticare che la juve metteva sistematicamente i bastoni tra le ruote a tutti, quando l'inter voleva berardi fu marotta che all'epoca stava alla juve a bloccare la trattative.


Nel 2018,a gennaio,il Sassuolo rifiutò di cedere Politano al Napoli che era in piena corsa scudetto,poi a giugno lo cedette all'inter senza problemi.Chi pensi abbia impedito quella cessione al Napoli?


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Guardacaso gli unici stadi nuovi in Italia sono della Juventus, Sassuolo, Atalanta e Udinese con cui la Juve fa le plusvalenze per ripianare i buchi, mentre per le altre farlo è diventato un rebus, tutto questo crea uno squilibrio tra le società


Dimentichi il Cagliari,altra succursale,che regalò 10 mln ai gobbi per il primavera Cerri infortunato da mesi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nel 2018,a gennaio,il Sassuolo rifiutò di cedere Politano al Napoli che era in piena corsa scudetto,poi a giugno lo cedette all'inter senza problemi.Chi pensi abbia impedito quella cessione al Napoli?


marotta? è il suo modus operandi, quando stava alla juve vieto di vendere berardi all'inter


----------



## UDG (25 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il Cagliari,altra succursale,che regalo 10 mln ai gobbi per il primavera Cerri infortunato da mesi.


Grazie me la sono persa per strada


----------



## Davidoff (25 Marzo 2022)

I pochi talenti italiani buoni che escono restano bloccati in Sassuolo, Cagliari, Torino e simili, a meno di non spendere vagonate di milioni. Il Milan sta dimostrando come il mercato interno italiano sia assolutamente drogato da gente inetta e avida, per non parlare delle convocazioni influenzate da interessi e porcate. Sarebbe bello avere un blocco italiano, la realtà è che non te lo fanno fare, già Tonali lo abbiamo preso per miracolo, figuriamoci.
Aggiungo che Juve e Inda saccheggiano i migliori talenti e poi li piazzano nelle succursali, scambiandoseli per fare plusvalenze farlocche. E' un sistema marcio da cima a fondo, tutti collusi, persino i giornalisti incapaci di analizzare obiettivamente la situazione e fare domande scomode, poi ci meravigliamo che il Milan, praticamente emarginato come modus operandi e contatti, venga bastonato e ostacolato in ogni modo.


----------



## Devil man (25 Marzo 2022)

Questa mi piace tantissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io non parlerei tanto di scelte quanto di testa.
> Siamo arrivati dove non si voleva arrivare e ci siamo arrivati in pessime condizioni mentali, fisiche e tecniche.
> 
> Io dico che questo spareggio non lo hanno mai accettato i diretti interessati e se non lo accetti non puoi giocartela.


han perso con la macedonia nel momento in cui han sbagliato il rigore con la svizzera.
si doveva aver il coraggio di mettere gente fresca, non i soliti 11 e clan gobbo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Dimentichi il Cagliari,altra succursale,che regalò 10 mln ai gobbi per il primavera Cerri infortunato da mesi.



Cerri, se non erro, al momento dell'acquisto era il secondo acquisto più caro fatto nella storia del Cagliari. Uno penserebbe che fosse un giocatore fondamentale. Giammai. Quest'anno è stato ceduto in prestito al Como. In serie B. 

E' palese come i dirigenti del Cagliari puntassero fortemente su Cerri...assolutamente.


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Il punto è che fenomeni ci si nasce, e in Italia di fenomeni non ne stanno nascendo più.
> 
> Possiamo puntare il dito su 1000 aspetti, ma sul rettangolo verde uno può migliorare certo, ma non può diventare un fenomeno.


E questo non è vero. Ti cito solo alcuni nomi del 2006 che han dovuto far la gavetta per anni nelle serie minori come Toni e Grosso, il problema è strutturale. Non servono di certo i fenomeni per andare al mondiale! Che fenomeni ha la Svizzera? Che fenomeni ha la macedonia? 
Non è che se non nascono più Totti Maldini è del Piero automaticamente non puoi più avere squadre dignitose


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Magari qualcuno ne nasce ancora, ma viene distrutto dal circo mediatico e dal sistema in generale.
> 
> Prendiamo il caso di Lucca:
> 
> ...


Bravo commento da incorniciare


----------



## kekkopot (25 Marzo 2022)

Gravina che ovviamente non si dimette, classico politicante (mafioso) italiano attaccato alla poltrona.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I pochi talenti italiani buoni che escono restano bloccati in Sassuolo, Cagliari, Torino e simili, a meno di non spendere vagonate di milioni. Il Milan sta dimostrando come il mercato interno italiano sia assolutamente drogato da gente inetta e avida, per non parlare delle convocazioni influenzate da interessi e porcate. Sarebbe bello avere un blocco italiano, la realtà è che non te lo fanno fare, già Tonali lo abbiamo preso per miracolo, figuriamoci.
> Aggiungo che Juve e Inda saccheggiano i migliori talenti e poi li piazzano nelle succursali, scambiandoseli per fare plusvalenze farlocche. E' un sistema marcio da cima a fondo, tutti collusi, persino i giornalisti incapaci di analizzare obiettivamente la situazione e fare domande scomode, poi ci meravigliamo che il Milan, praticamente emarginato come modus operandi e contatti, venga bastonato e ostacolato in ogni modo.




Ad oggi gli unici giocatori di talento italiani sono Tonali e Bastoni. 

Tutti gli altri son mezze tacche: Zaniolo, un po' per gli infortuni, un po' per la testa bacata non penso che esploderà, Chiesa prometteva bene ma andando ai gobbi si è rovinato e l'unica cosa in cui è migliorato sono i tuffi, Berardi, Scamacca et similia, nonostante il pompaggio di Carnevali (Locatelli docet), sono robetta da mezza classifica, Pessina non ha retto, Barella quest'anno è in forte calo. 

Su Gianluigi Iscariota solo ora, dopo secoli, i giornalisti sembra si siano accorti che non è il fenomeno che, con molta fantasia, hanno descritto (su dettato del panzone) in tutti questi anni.


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma certo che no..questo è il caso concreto.
> Ma siamo senza idee, senza personalità, senza voglia.
> L’Europeo fortunoso ha nascosto tutti i problemi che sono venuti a galla. Questa nazionale è composta per 3/4 di gente senza più voglia, senza ambizioni. Il resto è gentaglia di provincia che crede di essere arrivata.
> Un raspadori o chi per lui, sa che se fa 1 gol già vale 40 milioni e ha le porte aperte di un top team..non va bene


Tutto vero. Quel che intendevo è che ieri è successa una cosa talmente assurda che qualunque analisi, corretta e condivisibile, sui problemi del nostro calcio passa in secondo piano.

Per renderci conto, ho cercato dove giocano quelli che sono scesi in campo per la Macedonia.
Dimitrievski: Rajo Vallecano
Ristovski: Dinamo Zagabria
Velkoski: Rijeka
Musliu: Ingolstadt
Alioski: Al-ahli
Ademi: Dinamo Zagabria
Churlinov: Schalke 04
Nikolov: Sheriff
Bardhi: Levante
Trajkovski: Al-Fayha
Ristovski: Spartak Trnava
Ashkovski: Sepsi OSK
Ristevski: AEL Limassol
Spirovski: MTK Budapest
Miovski: MTK Budapest

Ci rendiamo conto? Questi in Italia sarebbero quelli che si chiamano quando il giovedì sera all’ultimo manca un uomo a calcetto…


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cerri, se non erro, al momento dell'acquisto era il secondo acquisto più caro fatto nella storia del Cagliari. Uno penserebbe che fosse un giocatore fondamentale. Giammai. Quest'anno è stato ceduto in prestito al Como. In serie B.
> 
> E' palese come i dirigenti del Cagliari puntassero fortemente su Cerri...assolutamente.


Ci puntavano come quelli dell'atalanta puntavano su muratore,8 mln,preso e subito mandato in serie C alla reggiana.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (25 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, Gravina mica si dimette.
> 
> E' questo il problema dell'itaglia. E non c'è nessuno che prende un lanciafiamme e rade al suolo tutto.
> 
> Anzi, dopo due mancate qualificazioni, vedrete che questa cosa diventerà normale per noi. Siamo un paese già nell'oltretomba, destinato senza possibilità di uscita a collassare, da tutti i punti di vista, sportivo, economico, sociale e politico.


ma tanto va tutto bene...ogni giorno si fa uno passo in piu` verso il basso e ci si abitua... ed e` cosi` ormai in tutti i campi.
Poi tanto possiamo sempre guardare Netflix, i Ferragnez, comprare su Amazon... e passa la paura.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Marzo 2022)

Il sistema calcio in italia è morto e sepolto.
Se si volesse fare sul serio, si farebbe si di mettere un limite a 2/3 stranieri a rosa in primavera, e incentivare le squadre a creare una propria selezione B da far giocare in D/Serie C con il limite rigidissimo di massimo 22 anni di età per i calciatori e con solo 1/2 stranieri per rosa.
In tal modo sistemeresti moltissimi problemi,


----------



## Devil man (25 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il sistema calcio in italia è morto e sepolto.
> Se si volesse fare sul serio, si farebbe si di mettere un limite a 2/3 stranieri a rosa in primavera, e incentivare le squadre a creare una propria selezione B da far giocare in D/Serie C con il limite rigidissimo di massimo 22 anni di età per i calciatori e con solo 1/2 stranieri per rosa.
> In tal modo sistemeresti moltissimi problemi,



I ragazzini ora giocano con la PlayStation o a pallane nel Metaverso, è la voglia che manca... Ci sono più streamers su Twitch e YouTube che giocatori di calcio


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E questo non è vero. Ti cito solo alcuni nomi del 2006 che han dovuto far la gavetta per anni nelle serie minori come Toni e Grosso, il problema è strutturale. Non servono di certo i fenomeni per andare al mondiale! Che fenomeni ha la Svizzera? Che fenomeni ha la macedonia?
> Non è che se non nascono più Totti Maldini è del Piero automaticamente non puoi più avere squadre dignitose



Premesso che il mio discorso era generale, certamente non servono i fenomeni per battere la Macedonia o la Svizzera, 
io ho espresso un'opinione basando sul futuro della Nazionale.
Non ci sono fenomeni, è evidente... giustamente ci lamentiamo, ma se pure ci metti un altro su quella panchina, il bacino d'utenza è lo stesso. 
I giocatori italiani veramente forti sono pochi, di cui 0 nel reparto offensivo.

Tu citi Toni, 
è un bell'esempio. Seppure il sistema non te lo permette, seppure il problema è strutturale, e non oggi, ma da anni, 
ma un giocatore è valido, viene fuori.
Toni, tra le altre squadre, ha giocato al Bayern Monaco...facendo chissà quanti gol.
Per i compagni, dare la palla a Toni, significava metterla in cassaforte. Darla ad Immobile, significa darla agli avversari.

Toni non era un fenomeno tecnicamente, neanche inzaghi lo era, 
ma nelle loro qualità eccellevano, e non solo in territorio nazionale, ma anche nelle manifestazioni internazionali...

Il sistema è quello che è da sempre, 
ma da molti anni a questa parte il calcio italiano si è impoverito tecnicamente perché i fenomeni non nascono più


----------



## darden (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Premesso che il mio discorso era generale, certamente non servono i fenomeni per battere la Macedonia o la Svizzera,
> io ho espresso un'opinione basando sul futuro della Nazionale.
> Non ci sono fenomeni, è evidente... giustamente ci lamentiamo, ma se pure ci metti un altro su quella panchina, il bacino d'utenza è lo stesso.
> I giocatori italiani veramente forti sono pochi, di cui 0 nel reparto offensivo.
> ...



Al netto dei giocatori che crescano o meno e su questo non siamo d'accordo perchè i fenomeni se non li curi li perdi e per me è una mancanza di cura da parte del sistema. Quello che evidenzio porta a sminuire le colpe di chi gestisce la nazionale italiana. 

Questo insuccesso deriva anche dalle scelte fatte da Mancini, perchè possiamo dire quello che ci pare ma ad oggi di giocatori per fare il 4-3-3 Italiani ne abbiamo pochi e soprattutto nei ruoli fondamentali (terzini ed ali) mancano. Praticamente ieri c'erano gli stessi problemi del Milan di Gattuso.

Terzini: Non abbiamo dei terzini che ti creano la superiorità, probabilmente l'unico che abbiamo è Spinazzola che purtroppo si è rotto agli europei. Sull'altra fascia Di Lorenzo e Calabria sono degli onesti terzini, ma il primo si è infortunato e il secondo non lo convoca. Presentarsi con il 4-3-3 con Emerson e Florenzi titolari secondo me è stato un grave errore, oltre a chiamare De Sciglio per la panchina..

Centrali: Bastoni è l'unico centrale buono giovane che abbiamo, ma ha sempre giocato in una difesa a 3 e gli automatismi sono molto diversi. Il goal preso deriva da una sua pressione sull'uomo non andata bene, che se lo fai una difesa a 3 hai gli altri due che chiudono la via centrale. Nel caso di ieri si è ritrovato Barella a dover rincorrere.

CC: queste sono le uniche note positive perchè giocatori ne abbiamo. Ma pure lì guidato dal dogma del 4-3-3 ha fatto cavolate, tipo: Pellegrini e Tonali mezzale. Non è il loro ruolo, uno è un trq al massimo un centrale e l'altro è un mediamo.

Ali: Berardi e Insigne non creano quasi mai la superiorità, ne abbiamo 2 buoni in quel ruolo che sono Zaniolo e Chiesa. Tolti questi due per infortuni il gioco sulle fasce non riesci a farlo e infatti entrambi cercavano sempre di accentrarsi e tirare da lontano.

Attaccante: vabbè qui grosso vuoto ma su questo ci fai poco. Bisogna sperare che esca un giovane e non venga bruciato.

Il ruole del CT è quello di selezionatore e dovrebbe cercare di mettere insieme i giocatori migliori allo scopo della vittoria cercando di metterli in condizione di esprimere un buon gioco in tempo minimo di preparazione. Non puoi sperare di far adattare la nazionale al tuo tipo di calcio.


----------



## danjr (25 Marzo 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Premesso che il mio discorso era generale, certamente non servono i fenomeni per battere la Macedonia o la Svizzera,
> io ho espresso un'opinione basando sul futuro della Nazionale.
> Non ci sono fenomeni, è evidente... giustamente ci lamentiamo, ma se pure ci metti un altro su quella panchina, il bacino d'utenza è lo stesso.
> I giocatori italiani veramente forti sono pochi, di cui 0 nel reparto offensivo.
> ...


Si ma quello che volevo dire io è che Toni, a cui riconosco tutto quello che hai detto, fino a 25-26 anni era in serie B. Scamacca per giocare è dovuto andare in Olanda. Ora, mentre ai tempi di Toni in serie A c’erano ben altri giocatori, vuoi dirmi che adesso un Henry del Venezia è meglio di un attaccante italiano che gioca in b?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo...
> Senza valori dove vuoi andare?
> La sconfitta dell'italia a me pare molto simile a quella del psg, avversario a parte.
> 
> Per fare sport servono valori, etica, lavoro, sudore, gioia.


No questa è molto peggio eh!

qui c’è tutta la colpa di chi ha reso marcescente il nostro movimento calcistico


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Lo risolverebbe se la Juventus non esistesse, dal mio punto di vista


Eh vabbè…


----------



## DMC (25 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però come dice qualcun’altro , avevi davanti la macedonia del nord Dio Santo! Roba da lega pro.
> Mi spieghi come sia possibile perdere con questi?



Ma perche' esagerare con i giudizi?

Uno gioca in Spagna, due in Germania, quello che ha segnato ha cento presenza in Serie A e la Liga, uno e' allo Sheriff e ha giocato in Champions quest'anno, con discreti risultati tutto sommato. Altri due sono della Dinamo Zagabria, uno ha quasi cento presenze tra EL e CL, l'altro giocava prima allo Sporting e in CL. Un'altro ancora gioca sempre in Croazia e ha presenze in EL. Il portiere gioca in La Liga al Rayo.

Insomma non avremmo perso contro il Portogallo ma di certo nemmeno contro il Feralpisalò


----------



## hakaishin (25 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tutto vero. Quel che intendevo è che ieri è successa una cosa talmente assurda che qualunque analisi, corretta e condivisibile, sui problemi del nostro calcio passa in secondo piano.
> 
> Per renderci conto, ho cercato dove giocano quelli che sono scesi in campo per la Macedonia.
> Dimitrievski: Rajo Vallecano
> ...


Si è vero ma se non hai motivazioni, se non hai palle, finisce sempre cosi


----------



## Djici (25 Marzo 2022)

Momento più brutto di sempre per la nazionale.

Incredibile.


----------



## Manue (25 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma quello che volevo dire io è che Toni, a cui riconosco tutto quello che hai detto, fino a 25-26 anni era in serie B. Scamacca per giocare è dovuto andare in Olanda. Ora, mentre ai tempi di Toni in serie A c’erano ben altri giocatori, vuoi dirmi che adesso un Henry del Venezia è meglio di un attaccante italiano che gioca in b?



questo è un problema, 
ma io non nego che ci siano problemi

Dico solo che il nostro sistema è stato sempre lo stesso, solo che anni fa qualche giocatore che faceva la differenza le mamme italiane lo partorivano, ora si fa fatica.


----------



## DMC (25 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tutto vero. Quel che intendevo è che ieri è successa una cosa talmente assurda che qualunque analisi, corretta e condivisibile, sui problemi del nostro calcio passa in secondo piano.
> 
> Per renderci conto, ho cercato dove giocano quelli che sono scesi in campo per la Macedonia.
> Dimitrievski: Rajo Vallecano
> ...



E sempre a guardare i nomi pensando che siamo ancora negli anni '90.

Alcuni avevano piu' esperienza degli italiani in Europa (EL e CL), hanno vinto campionati con la Dinamo, hanno presenze in CL con lo Sporting, con lo Sheffield.
L'attacco dell'Italia dove gioca? Certi giocatori italiani di ieri quanto erano in forma?

E poi fa ridere pensare che siamo un campionato d'elite in Europa quando la Serie A e' ai minimi storici da un decennio (quest'anno in particolare e' evidente). A parte l'Inter nel 2020 era dal 1999 che una squadra italiana non arrivava in finale di EL. 21 anni. Il secolo scorso!


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2022)

Ora incominceranno i soliti processi come ogni santa volta che si fa schifo

"Troppi stranieri"
"Stadi che fanno schifo"
"Presidenti marci"
bla bla bla

E puntualmente non si farà nulla
L'Europeo è stato solo un caso


----------



## sunburn (25 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> E sempre a guardare i nomi pensando che siamo ancora negli anni '90.
> 
> Alcuni avevano piu' esperienza degli italiani in Europa (EL e CL), hanno vinto campionati con la Dinamo, hanno presenze in CL con lo Sporting, con lo Sheffield.
> L'attacco dell'Italia dove gioca? Certi giocatori italiani di ieri quanto erano in forma?
> ...


Sì, vabbè. La Macedonia aveva più esperienza internazionale e le squadre macedoni arrivano regolarmente in finale di CL…
Tra Italia e Macedonia ci sono decine di categorie di differenza in favore della prima. Anche se guardiamo solo l’esperienza, un europeo disputato e vinto vale come tutta l’esperienza della nazionale macedone.
Ma, a ogni modo, nel calcio non sempre vince il più forte. E in fondo è questo il bello, anche se a volte può non far piacere.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Ma perche' esagerare con i giudizi?
> 
> Uno gioca in Spagna, due in Germania, quello che ha segnato ha cento presenza in Serie A e la Liga, uno e' allo Sheriff e ha giocato in Champions quest'anno, con discreti risultati tutto sommato. Altri due sono della Dinamo Zagabria, uno ha quasi cento presenze tra EL e CL, l'altro giocava prima allo Sporting e in CL. Un'altro ancora gioca sempre in Croazia e ha presenze in EL. Il portiere gioca in La Liga al Rayo.
> 
> Insomma non avremmo perso contro il Portogallo ma di certo nemmeno contro il Feralpisalò


Questo è verissimo. Tra l'altro sono arrivati secondi con 18 punti dietro alla Germania in un girone con Islanda e Romania.

Certo sono scarsi e la partita andava vinta, ma non esageriamo, hai ragione.


----------



## DMC (25 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, vabbè. La Macedonia aveva più esperienza internazionale e le squadre macedoni arrivano regolarmente in finale di CL…
> Tra Italia e Macedonia ci sono decine di categorie di differenza in favore della prima. Anche se guardiamo solo l’esperienza, un europeo disputato e vinto vale come tutta l’esperienza della nazionale macedone.
> Ma, a ogni modo, nel calcio non sempre vince il più forte. E in fondo è questo il bello, anche se a volte può non far piacere.


Non ho detto che hanno più esperienza degli italiani in assoluto. Ma alcuni di loro rispetto a certi dell'Italia? Probabilmente sì.

Inoltre io tutte ste categorie di differenza non le ho viste, sono agli spareggi per grazia divina? Hanno vinto contro di noi perché ci siamo fatti sei autogoal?

Magari è anche per certi pregiudizi che l'Italia ha perso contro di loro e battuto il Belgio qualche mese fa. Sì guarda solo al nome famoso... Tutto il resto è Lega Pro

Ormai il calcio internazionale è sempre più una questione di mentalità e di forma fisica. A Giugno l'Italia aveva la giusta mentalità e forma, altre come la Francia, Germania e Spagna non l'avevano. Adesso all'Italia è mancata, la Macedonia l'aveva e ha battuto i pronostici. Non ha fatto il miracolo.

La Macedonia non ha fatto tutti quei punti in girone di qualificazione mondiale e pensare che sia una cosa assurda o un miracolo. L'ha fatto per costanza e qualità. Ha vinto 1-2 in casa della Germania


----------



## unbreakable (25 Marzo 2022)

c'è da dire che noi con le squadre ex slave abbiamo sempre qualche difficoltà..tipo la croazia è una nostra bestia nera da tanto tempo..con le altre abbiamo un rapporto migliore ma se sono in serata slavi ti possono metter ein difficoltà..
apparte che 2 o 3 elemnti sono del kosovo e neanche macedoni ma hanno deciso di giocare per la mcedonia..
però se berardi invece di passare al portiere tirava una bomba forse facevamo altri discorsi..rimane il fatto che gli abbiamo fatto il solletico..inutile e sterile possesso palla come ormai da 3-4 partite della nazionale e si producono azioni gol con il contagocce..un pò ci si mette pure mancini che vuole sempre giocare con gente che segna pochissimo in campo internazionale..diciamoci la verità mancini ha azzeccato tutto all'europeo ma in queste qualificazioni non ci ha capito nulla..ha continuato con jorginho che ha contirbuito enormemente all'eliminazione e poi ha scelto di morire con i suoi fedelissimi..gente che ha avuto fortuna stile grecia o danimarca bel gruppo e tutto ..però poi le favole finiscono e arrivano le figuracce..
eppoi gli amncava pure elmas che assieme a bardhi era il giocatore di maggior classe..
ultimo precedente ci doveva far riflettere meglio 1-1 con gol dello stesso trajkovski e chiellini..
troppa troppa spocchia..ecco cosa succede a dire vinciamo facciamo ..e a i mondiali ci vanno gli altri
prendiamo esempio al milan..bisogna parlare sul campo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Marzo 2022)

Penso sia la prima volta che i campioni d'Europa non vadano ai mondiali 
Grazie Gravina e Mancini


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Marzo 2022)

Vorrei chiedervi una cosa che in pochi hanno considerato: ma era proprio il caso di giocare a Palermo?
Per carità , non me ne vogliano i Palermitani , ma solitamente quando c'è da centrare un obiettivo le roccaforti della nazionale sono o Roma o Milano.

Anche l'ambiente fa il suo quando si vuole incutere timore reverenziale negli avversari e Palermo , per quanto splendida , ti può abbracciare e spingere ma non spaventa come San Siro.

Non è che la federazione ha avuto paura a giocare a Milano o Roma per via di Donnarumma e del possibile clima ostile che avrebbe trovato?
Solo io l'ho pensato?

In questo caso il boomerang sarebbe clamoroso e il danno triplo e da fessi.
Attenzione a non minimizzare il campo , la scelta scriteriata di una città ci costo' il mondiale del 90.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I pochi talenti italiani buoni che escono restano bloccati in Sassuolo, Cagliari, Torino e simili, a meno di non spendere vagonate di milioni. Il Milan sta dimostrando come il mercato interno italiano sia assolutamente drogato da gente inetta e avida, per non parlare delle convocazioni influenzate da interessi e porcate. Sarebbe bello avere un blocco italiano, la realtà è che non te lo fanno fare, già Tonali lo abbiamo preso per miracolo, figuriamoci.
> Aggiungo che Juve e Inda saccheggiano i migliori talenti e poi li piazzano nelle succursali, scambiandoseli per fare plusvalenze farlocche. E' un sistema marcio da cima a fondo, tutti collusi, persino i giornalisti incapaci di analizzare obiettivamente la situazione e fare domande scomode, poi ci meravigliamo che il Milan, praticamente emarginato come modus operandi e contatti, venga bastonato e ostacolato in ogni modo.



Però onestamente: in questa Nazionale, i talenti più promettenti, in attacco, erano 3

- Chiesa
-Kean
-Zaniolo

Chiesa è andato alla Juve a 22 anni, e gli è andata male perché si è spaccato il ginocchio
Zaniolo è stato lanciato a 20 anni, ma si è spaccato due volte le ginocchia
Kean è stato lanciato a 18 anni, ma non è mai esploso per motivi suoi

Chi sarebbero i talenti buoni che sono rimasti bloccati nelle piccole? Baselli e Berardi? Mandragora? (che poi, fu lui a rifiutare il trasferimento alla Juve, anni fa)?

E comunque se sei forte, esplodi anche se sei stato ceduto per fare una plusvalenza farlocca.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa che in pochi hanno considerato: ma era proprio il caso di giocare a Palermo?
> Per carità , non me ne vogliano i Palermitani , ma solitamente quando c'è da centrare un obiettivo le roccaforti della nazionale sono o Roma o Milano.
> 
> Anche l'ambiente fa il suo quando si vuole incutere timore reverenziale negli avversari e Palermo , per quanto splendida , ti può abbracciare e spingere ma non spaventa come San Siro.
> ...



Siamo passati da Conte a Mancini. È tutta qui la questione. 
Poi possiamo discutere quanto vogliamo sul fatto che sia una nazionale a dir poco scarsa, oscena etc. Ma diciamo che prima era allenata da un top, ora è allenata da un cesso sopravvalutato. 

Poi se per battere la macedonia servono Baggio, Maldini e Inzaghi, alzo le mani.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa che in pochi hanno considerato: ma era proprio il caso di giocare a Palermo?
> Per carità , non me ne vogliano i Palermitani , ma solitamente quando c'è da centrare un obiettivo le roccaforti della nazionale sono o Roma o Milano.
> 
> Anche l'ambiente fa il suo quando si vuole incutere timore reverenziale negli avversari e Palermo , per quanto splendida , ti può abbracciare e spingere ma non spaventa come San Siro.
> ...


Se si giocava a Milano e D.prendeva un gol del genere sai di chi era la colpa?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Un giudizio spassionato sull'Italia e soprattutto su Donnarumma e Mancini. Dal minuto 1.54.30 il delirio.


Rilancio



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## folletto (26 Marzo 2022)

In nazionale deve giocare chi gioca in campionato e chi ha voglia, non chi va all'estero per soldi e sta in panchina o chi decide di andare a svernare in una lega ridicola sempre per soldi. Addirittura è stata convocata gente mezza rotta e che praticamente non giocava da tempo, per non parlare dei vari "naturalizzati" scarsi........ma di che parliamo? Quanti gol abbiamo fatto nelle ultime 4 partite con squadre ampiamente alla portata? La gente con la pancia piena e senza voglia deve stare a casa, a maggior ragione quando non sono giocatori di alto livello. E' sempre il solito discorso, meriti e valori (a tutti i livelli, e non solo nel calcio) non vengono considerati e questi sono i risultati.


----------



## MilanPlate (31 Marzo 2022)

Come uno ch'è fuori dell'Italia da molto tempo sono veramente sorpreso di queste due sconfite della Nazionale per i Mondiali principalmente per il titolo isolato in Europa vinto. Credo preoccupante che in Italia ci sono giocatori brasiliani que nella Canairinha non potrebbero giocare mai. Da quando l'Italia non può preparare dei giocatori propri al livello di un Mondiale?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto che forse Immobile stia pensando di lasciare la nazionale dopo le critiche, almeno una buona notizia dopo questa disfatta umiliante.


----------



## uolfetto (31 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa che in pochi hanno considerato: ma era proprio il caso di giocare a Palermo?
> Per carità , non me ne vogliano i Palermitani , ma solitamente quando c'è da centrare un obiettivo le roccaforti della nazionale sono o Roma o Milano.
> 
> Anche l'ambiente fa il suo quando si vuole incutere timore reverenziale negli avversari e Palermo , per quanto splendida , ti può abbracciare e spingere ma non spaventa come San Siro.
> ...


Veramente si è giocato a Palermo proprio perché (guardando le statistiche) è considerato una roccaforte della nazionale e uno stadio con un tifo in grado di mettere "pressione" sull'avversario. Poi magari è stata una valutazione sbagliata ma fatta proprio in base ai criteri che dici tu.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Marzo 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Veramente si è giocato a Palermo proprio perché (guardando le statistiche) è considerato una roccaforte della nazionale e uno stadio con un tifo in grado di mettere "pressione" sull'avversario. Poi magari è stata una valutazione sbagliata ma fatta proprio in base ai criteri che dici tu.


La nazionale le partite storiche, quelle che pesano, le gioca sempre o a milano o a roma.

Sarà anche una roccaforte Palermo ma della juve.


----------

